# 04/11 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Continues



## CJ

> After losing Intercontinental Champion Dean Ambrose, The Miz, Bray Wyatt, Alexa Bliss and more, who will SmackDown LIVE bring to the blue brand to replenish their ranks as the Superstar Shake-up continues tonight?


*Which Raw Superstars are headed to SmackDown LIVE tonight?*​


> The first night of WWE’s Superstar Shake-up changed the very landscape of Monday Night Raw, but what do SmackDown LIVE Commission Shane McMahon and General Manager Daniel Bryan have up their sleeve in retaliation? Have the competitors heading to Team Red provided the WWE Universe clues as to who is headed to the blue brand tonight?
> 
> For instance, one day after the fans found out Intercontinental Champion Dean Ambrose would be making Raw his home, could United States Champion Kevin Owens be heading to SmackDown LIVE to balance the title picture?
> 
> After Raw General Manager Kurt Angle indicated that Sami Zayn is very important to both brands, is The Underdog from the Underground destined to battle the likes of Baron Corbin and AJ Styles beginning this Tuesday night? With word that Alexa Bliss and Mickie James are now a part of Team Red, is WWE’s flagship show likely to lose Charlotte, Sasha Banks, Nia Jax, Emma or even Raw Women’s Champion Bayley?
> 
> While we’re on the subject of titles, what happens if Raw’s Women’s or Tag Team Champions are sent to SmackDown LIVE? If Raw Tag Team Champions The Hardy Boys, for example, end up on Tuesday nights, does that mean we will have two tag team champions on one show and none on the other?











*Will The Usos end up battling American Alpha in a Tag Team Title rematch?*​


> Speaking of tag team action, Commissioner Shane McMahon announced on WWE Network’s Talking Smack last week that American Alpha will get their SmackDown Tag Team Championship rematch against The Usos tonight on SmackDown LIVE... assuming both teams are still on the blue brand following the WWE Superstar Shake-up that is.
> 
> Can Jason Jordan & Chad Gable overcome Jimmy & Jey Uso and reclaim the titles they had a stranglehold on for months? Or, will The Usos keep Jordan & Gable in a perpetual state of paranoia, leading to their first successful title defense? Will the match even take place?











*Is SmackDown LIVE prepared for “horror-ible” possibilities at WWE Payback?*​


> Last night, not only did we learn that Bray Wyatt is now a Raw Superstar, but after he invoked his WWE Title rematch against Randy Orton in a House of Horrors Match at WWE Payback, is it possible that he will be taking WWE’s most coveted title with him?
> 
> Was this the reason why Raw Commission Stephanie McMahon picked The New Face of Fear in the first place?











*Should SmackDown LIVE’s new arrivals unpack their bags?*​


> Last week, Shinsuke Nakamura and Tye Dillinger debuted on SmackDown LIVE to an incredible reception. In the land of opportunity, arguably no two Superstars are more suited for the blue brand.
> 
> But, as the Superstar Shake-up continues, will their stay on Team Blue prove short-lived? Or, are huge Superstars like Braun Strowman and Big Show on their way from Raw to try and crush the hopes and dreams of these up-and-comers before they’ve cleaned out their NXT lockers?
> 
> Find out the answers to this and more when the Superstar Shake-up continues, tonight at 8/7 C on SmackDown LIVE.


Source: WWE.com


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

Looking forward to it. Hopefully we see these trades:

Balor
Owens
Zayn
Rusev
New Day
Enzo and Cass
The Club
Charlotte
Emma

And maybe Brock if they are planning to switch the world titles which I think may be the case with Wyatt vs Orton at Payback and Heyman teasing it last week.

They could then do Lesnar vs Reigns next year at Mania as an interpromotional match as the main event without any title on the line.


----------



## Donnie

SO excited for the AJ Styles Show









Hope, Owens gets drafted and calls it the "Kevin Owens Show" and AJ comes out to stand up for SD. 

Also, I REALLY want Flair vs. Becky. It has all the potential to be a fantastic feud .


----------



## Ace

KO is apparently the only big name being drafted.

No idea who Bryan 'traded' Miz, Ambrose and Bray for :lol

Realistically it should be...
Ambrose for KO
Bray for Joe or Rollins
Miz for Zayn


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

For the love of god just give me Charlotte,Emma,Finn Balor,The Club and Enzo and Cass and KO. I'll never care about Raw again if that happens(besides Braun beating the shit out of Roman again)











Edit: Oh and Rusev


----------



## TD Stinger

Good news, AJ is staying on Smackdown (at least it looks like that is the case). Bad news, my boy Dean is gone . And Miz, who added a lot to the show.

Owens has to be coming over, along with Charlotte and maybe Emma as well. Some people have said Balor along with Gallows and Anderson. I don’t see Balor because they just teased a feud with him and Balor last night.


----------



## Ace

The top of the show is sorted with AJ, Orton, Nakamura, Cena and KO.

Need to work on the uppercard with Corbin, Zayn, Rusev, Ziggler etc.

That's 5 main eventers but they need another one to cover for Cena, hoping for Joe.


----------



## ElTerrible

Jesus Christ, if Brock and Orton switch brands Styles is farked again. He´d play ragdoll for 10 minutes for that roided mime or be feuding with Owens for the US title. Ugh. Please let it just be Owens, Jericho, Rusev, Cesaro, Charlotte, Emma, New Day and The Club. And hell no to Sami Zayn. I never actively watch Raw and I´m sick and tired of him and Owens.


----------



## CesaroSwing

One Winged Angel said:


> KO is apparently the only big name being drafted.
> 
> No idea who Bryan 'traded' Miz, Ambrose and Bray for :lol
> 
> Realistically it should be...
> Ambrose for KO
> Bray for Joe or Rollins
> Miz for Zayn


In kayfabe Bryan has done the stupidest shit.He swapped out the more prestigious midcard title and risked losing the WWE championship. They're going to need something big to make this look fair for SD


----------



## Ace

CesaroSwing said:


> In kayfabe Bryan has done the stupidest shit.He swapped out the more prestigious midcard title and risked losing the WWE championship. They're going to need something big to make this look fair for SD


 Thhis is why they didn't have the GMs interact, Bryan would have ended up looking like an idiot.


----------



## ElTerrible

One Winged Angel said:


> The top of the show is sorted with AJ, Orton, Nakamura, Cena and KO.
> 
> Need to work on the uppercard with Corbin, Zayn, Rusev, Ziggler etc.
> 
> That's 5 main eventers but they need another one to cover for Cena, hoping for Joe.


The truth is Smackdown doesn´t need as many wrestlers. They always struggle to get everybody on the show.

AJ, Orton, Nakamura, Cena, KO, Jericho, Corbin, Rusev, Ziggler, Zayn, Harper, Cesaro, Rawley, Dillinger, Ellsworth. 

That´s 15 guys for the World and US title picture on a two hour show that is always talk heavy. 

I actually look forward to have some Ellsworth back on our life. First potentially Cass dumps on him over Carmella. Then he briefly runs into Nakamura trying to become his English teacher, gets killed there, before finally settling on a Dillinger feud as the Perfect One. 

Usos, American Alpha, New Day, Breezango, Enzo/Cass or/and Anderson/Gallows. 

They´ll probably feature the tag division a lot more. Maybe an odd couple tag team like English/Rowan. I hate to see Harper go back to the tag division. 

Charlotte, Becky, Naomi, Emma, Natalya, Carmella. 

I think that is more than enough people for a two hour show, even with Cena and Jericho working part time.


----------



## Ace

ElTerrible said:


> The truth is Smackdown doesn´t need as many wrestlers. They always struggle to get everybody on the show.
> 
> AJ, Orton, Nakamura, Cena, KO, Jericho, Corbin, Rusev, Ziggler, Zayn, Harper, Cesaro, Rawley, Dillinger, Ellsworth.
> 
> That´s 15 guys for the World and US title picture on a two hour show that is always talk heavy.
> 
> I actually look forward to have some Ellsworth back on our life. First potentially Cass dumps on him over Carmella. Then he briefly runs into Nakamura trying to become his English teacher, gets killed there, before finally settling on a Dillinger feud as the Perfect One.
> 
> Usos, American Alpha, New Day, Breezango, Enzo/Cass or/and Anderson/Gallows.
> 
> They´ll probably feature the tag division a lot more. Maybe an odd couple tag team like English/Rowan. I hate to see Harper go back to the tag division.
> 
> Charlotte, Becky, Naomi, Emma, Natalya, Carmella.
> 
> I think that is more than enough people for a two hour show, even with Cena and Jericho working part time.


 The best thing is that with AJ, Nakamura, Orton and KO, you have multiple matches and feuds that are interesting.


----------



## ElTerrible

One Winged Angel said:


> The best thing is that with AJ, Nakamura, Orton and KO, you have multiple matches and feuds that are interesting.


Agreed. Outside of Rawley, Dillinger and Ellsworth you can also sell each of them as a credible world title challenger or US champion. Also they are all similar in size and work ability that it makes for believeable matches. Also I kind of like the idea of a Jericho/Ellsworth middcard comedy program.

Jericho: You just made the list. *Ellsworth checks*
Ellsworth: It´s Éllsworth with double L. :grin2:
Jericho: Really? How many Ls in virgin? 
Ellsworth: .....Zero.


----------



## music mania

Although wyatt - balor segment happened , i still think that balor will be traded to smackdown with the club

he doesn't have anything at payback


----------



## Alright_Mate

SD will be getting Strowman, Owens, Zayn, Charlotte & Emma tonight. New Day and Enzo & Cass will probably move too. Can see them replacing Crews & Kalisto with Benjamin and an NXT call up.

Wouldn't rule out Styles moving either, they'll probably save him till last and announce he is being drafted for Reigns or Rollins.


----------



## CesaroSwing

One Winged Angel said:


> Thhis is why they didn't have the GMs interact, Bryan would have ended up looking like an idiot.


Smackdown title defended on a Raw pay view. What a brand split :lmao
Vince's fucked up the split because he just remembered that he didn't have a world title match on a pay per view.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

So the blue brand now becomes the Kevin Owens show instead wens3


----------



## ElTerrible

Alright_Mate said:


> SD will be getting Strowman, Owens, Zayn, Charlotte & Emma tonight. New Day and Enzo & Cass will probably move too. Can see them replacing Crews & Kalisto with Benjamin and an NXT call up.


I could actually see them do New Day vs. American Alpha adding Benjamin for some "star" power and to make it 3 on 3. Crews and Kalisto had to go, cause they are really cruiserweights and have no natural feuds on Smackdown. Crews might not be technically 205, but he´s short enough and he has the natural charisma of a cruiserweight: None. :grin2:


----------



## Shaun_27

Give me Zayn & Sasha and I am happy to give up RAW indefinitely. Kevin Owens and Y2J too if the wrestling gods are on my side.

I couldn't beleive my luck when Wyatt and Ambrose went to RAW. Get them off Smackdown!


----------



## American_Nightmare

Spoiler: Big SmackDown trade



Multiple sources have reported that Paul Heyman is backstage at SmackDown today.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

American_Nightmare said:


> Spoiler: Big SmackDown trade
> 
> 
> 
> Multiple sources have reported that Paul Heyman is backstage at SmackDown today.





Spoiler: Big SmackDown trade



can you link to any of these sources? seems odd for the UT (which is red)
to go to SmackDown??? plus Orton wasn't on RAW? you think the belt goes back to Bray?


----------



## Crasp

BeckyLynch-edYou said:


> Spoiler: Big SmackDown trade
> 
> 
> 
> can you link to any of these sources? seems odd for the UT (which is red)
> to go to SmackDown??? plus Orton wasn't on RAW? you think the belt goes back to Bray?





Spoiler: wat



Seems really odd for Brock to be headed to SD. But I guess it would be an effective way to keep Brock away from Roman until next year's wrestlemania. Slightly worried that it'd mean all of SD jobbing to Brock for an entire year though, at least when Brock shows up to the PPVs.


----------



## NoyK

Donnie said:


> SO excited for the AJ Styles Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope, Owens gets drafted and calls it the "Kevin Owens Show" and AJ comes out to stand up for SD.


*
That would be ace :mark:*









*As for the draft, after yesterday, I don't see Reigns being drafted to SD! but nobody knows. If he does get drafted, hopefully they'll use him a lot better than he has been on RAW.

I think the only 100% certain lock right know is KO, everyone else is shot in the dark.*


----------



## Danica

Spoiler: hmmmm





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851830872424796162
Interesting.


----------



## volde

Yeah, what we need is more jobbers.


----------



## Dibil13

Danica said:


> Spoiler: hmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851830872424796162
> Interesting.


fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Danica said:


> Spoiler: hmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851830872424796162
> Interesting.


----------



## DammitChrist

- How will Randy Orton respond to his challenger who just got traded to Raw?
- Has AJ Styles officially turned face?
- How will Shinsuke Nakamura make his new presence felt tonight?
- Will the newly engaged John Cena and Nikki Bella appear at all?
- Which Raw superstars get traded to the blue brand?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## A-C-P

Time to start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND :liquor


----------



## Alright_Mate

One change in the Tag Divisions, a jobber team for a jobber team would be hilarious. New Day or Gallows & Anderson are needed, probably even both, of course DIY could get called up though.

Keeping Sasha & Charlotte together is retarded, last nights segment with Bayley, Sasha, Alexa, Mickie & Nia came across as confirmation of what's to come. Emma needs to be Mickie's replacement, heels & faces will even themselves out then.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Now I have all of my fucking woman wrestler on my sign on the same brand again!!! @Legit BOSS, @Empress & @A-C-P .*


----------



## In Punk We Trust

But KO V Zayn has never been on Smackdown Live so it's a fresh rivalry :Vince


----------



## Prayer Police

I hope we see more Elias Samson drifting in the crowd.


----------



## Taroostyles

So their way of giving us fresh matchups is to put the 2 sets of people(KO/Zayn & Sasha/Charlotte) who have faced each other the most in the last year on the same brand again. Unreal. 

If that's really all SD gets in exchange for Miz, Wyatt, and Ambrose they are truly fucked. Even if they get Brock, it's actually more of an insult as that means they see SD as the brand that's unimportant enough to not need a real champion for the next few months.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?! :fuckthis

No Sasha vs. Bayley
No Sasha vs. Alexa
Shitty Smackdown Women's Division

The only good to come of this is Sasha wants to be there like her hero and win the blue belt. Good for her, but this sucks to see as a fan. There are no exciting matchups on this damn show.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

LOL if Sami and KO are still on the same brand. And Charlotte/Sasha on the same brand, too? :lmao


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

I hope we get some big names and some big surprises tonight tbh, RAW was good but SmackDown has AJ and Becky so I wanna see what happens there just as much if not more tbh


----------



## Reotor

If Sasha really going to Smackdown its as if they rewind the clock to before the draft.
RAW is NXT with Bayley, Nia, Dana, Alexa and Emma
Smackdown is road to wrestlemania 32 with Becky, Charlotte, Sasha, Naomi, Tamina and Natalya

back to square 1
:ambrose4


----------



## The Renegade

Must see episode of SD tonight.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

should actually be able to watch this live on TV as well, missed RAW live due to my flat's water being out so wasn't home for it, water got fixed earlier so im home and looking forward to it!



Legit BOSS said:


> *ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?! :fuckthis
> 
> No Sasha vs. Bayley
> No Sasha vs. Alexa
> Shitty Smackdown Women's Division
> 
> The only good to come of this is Sasha wants to be there like her hero and win the blue belt. Good for her, but this sucks to see as a fan. There are no exciting matchups on this damn show.*


rumors can be wrong, everyone was convinced AJ was heading to RAW till last night.

I really hope we don't just get rehashes of RAW feuds, we need fresh, interesting feuds not the same stuff just on a different brand.


----------



## Reotor

I guess Sasha wins this feud :lol


----------



## Mra22

Ugh annoying troll Sasha on SD....Yay.... fpalm


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

BeckyLynch-edYou said:


> should actually be able to watch this live on TV as well, missed RAW live due to my flat's water being out so wasn't home for it, water got fixed earlier so im home and looking forward to it!
> 
> 
> 
> rumors can be wrong, everyone was convinced AJ was heading to RAW till last night.
> 
> I really hope we don't just get rehashes of RAW feuds, we need fresh, interesting feuds not the same stuff just on a different brand.


*Wrestling inc is usually very credible, but I hope they're wrong this time. Sasha had the rest of the year mapped out nicely on RAW. It could've been the greatest run since her NXT title reign in 2015. *


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

Legit BOSS said:


> *Wrestling inc is usually very credible, but I hope they're wrong this time.*


I hope they are too, or if they aren't that at least we don't have just Sami v KO and Sasha v Charlotte again on SmackDown, at least have Sami feud with someone else and have Sasha turn heel from it kind of thing, Sasha/Charlotte working together as heels was good on NXT so that angle again and having them team up to boss (lol) the SmackDown womens division would be interesting I guess, more so than just having them feud with each other anyway.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29

Legit BOSS said:


> *Wrestling inc is usually very credible, but I hope they're wrong this time. Sasha had the rest of the year mapped out nicely on RAW. It could've been the greatest run since her NXT title reign in 2015. *


I remember reading somewhere that Alexa and Sasha don't get aslong so that maybe why WWE is sending her to smackdown since they moved Alexa to Raw .


----------



## DoubtGin

Wrestling inc is just quoting PWInsider. In fact, they mostly just quote other websites. That's all.

I'd rather see Emma and Charlotte move to SD, though.


----------



## TD Stinger

DoubtGin said:


> Wrestling inc is just quoting PWInsider. In fact, they mostly just quote other websites. That's all.
> 
> I'd rather see Emma and Charlotte move to SD, though.


This.

And PWInsider is very credible. But so is the Observer and they were wrong about AJ going to Raw (for now). So I’m going to stay with my prediction Sasha is not on Smackdown.

Please God don’t be on Smackdown. I like Sasha but get Charlotte and her the hell away from each other for awhile. Plus, what was the point of the segment last night with Bayley if she was just leaving anyways. I can’t say I buy it right now.


----------



## MOXL3Y

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> I remember reading somewhere that Alexa and Sasha don't get aslong so that maybe why WWE is sending her to smackdown since they moved Alexa to Raw .


Highly doubt this as the reason why they would be switched..


----------



## JC00

Guess WWE isn't "feeling the glow" if Sasha is actually going to SD.....


----------



## The Bliss Blower

Roman,Strowman,Owens going to SD


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Why does the picture at the top of this thread seem like it's a spoiler for who's going Smackdown. Charlotte, Reigns, Braun, Emma, and Zayn.?


----------



## American_Nightmare

BeckyLynch-edYou said:


> Spoiler: Big SmackDown trade
> 
> 
> 
> can you link to any of these sources? seems odd for the UT (which is red)
> to go to SmackDown??? plus Orton wasn't on RAW? you think the belt goes back to Bray?





Spoiler: Big SmackDown trade



PWInsider (Elite) reported that Heyman is there today. And seeing that there were reports back in late January of a new Universal title being designed, I'm guessing that the belt's leather will be blue, and that Bray will win at Payback and then go on to his feud with Bálor.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

Smackdown needs 

Rollins 
Owens
Zayn 
New Day 
Revival 
Charlotte 
Emma


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

Lesnar isn't going to the B show. Guaranteed.

Fake rumors.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*PWI Elite are usually right about these type of things. ^^*_


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> I remember reading somewhere that Alexa and Sasha don't get aslong so that maybe why WWE is sending her to smackdown since they moved Alexa to Raw .


*Oh, but good sir; you underestimate the pettiness of WWE :cudi. This is the same company that fired Matt Hardy for the Lita situation blowing up backstage, then brought him back to feud with Edge in front of the cameras. That could be the biggest feud of the year if they shoot on each other on the mic and in ring. I could sense the animosity in Alexa's voice last night.*


----------



## starsfan24

Well this will be very interesting.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*PWI Elite are usually right about these type of things. ^^*_


Believe me, I'd love to be wrong. It would mean that Wyatt would take the world title over to RAW and that Reigns would go to SD.

But unfortunately, I'm not.


----------



## Bazinga

Apollo Crews will get traded back due to being the hottest commodity in the business.

I can see Smackdown trading AJ, Cena and Mojo for his services.


----------



## Dolorian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851912885303263232


----------



## American_Nightmare

You would think that they would trade Elias for Apollo.


----------



## Kratosx23

American_Nightmare said:


> Spoiler: Big SmackDown trade
> 
> 
> 
> PWInsider (Elite) reported that Heyman is there today. And seeing that there were reports back in late January of a new Universal title being designed, I'm guessing that the belt's leather will be blue, and that Bray will win at Payback and then go on to his feud with Bálor.


That doesn't make any sense. Why wouldn't Bray just win at WrestleMania and take the belt to Raw instead of winning it again?

I mean, it's fucking WWE, but no, that's not happening.


----------



## Headliner

My picks:

Charlotte
(No idea who the 2nd female will be. Nia is challenging for the Raw womens title and it seems like Emma and Dana will be feuding?)
Rollins
Joe
Jericho
Owens
Anderson & Gallows
Enzo & Cass


----------



## Uptown King

CesaroSwing said:


> In kayfabe Bryan has done the stupidest shit.He swapped out the more prestigious midcard title and risked losing the WWE championship. They're going to need something big to make this look fair for SD


SDL didn't even start yet so we do not know what SDL got in return. They could of gotten KO and the U.S title, Jericho, Charlotte, New Day, and possibly Brock Lesnar. Maybe even Braun and Roman Reigns aswell.


----------



## Ace

Keep Sasha off SD.

That's all thanks.


----------



## Crasp

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That doesn't make any sense. *Why wouldn't Bray just win at WrestleMania and take the belt to Raw instead of winning it again?*
> 
> I mean, it's fucking WWE, but no, that's not happening.


That can be explained away easily:

>At the time of Wrestlemania, Vince may not yet have decided to have a roster shakeup.

>AJ Styles was reportedly the one going to Raw originally, not Bray.

>Roman was repotedly on & off for going to Smackdown, but that clearly didn't happen. One big reason for that would have been to put some seperation between Roman and Brock as there's a long way to go until next Wrestlemania. If Brock is only due to work the big 4 shows, then it doesn't matter what brand he's on, so could in theory be moved to SD instead of Roman.



With all that said however, I don't believe that Brock is headed to Smackdown myself. But neither would it shock me.


----------



## CesaroSwing

Uptown King said:


> SDL didn't even start yet so we do not know what SDL got in return. They could of gotten KO and the U.S title, Jericho, Charlotte, New Day, and possibly Brock Lesnar. Maybe even Braun and Roman Reigns aswell.


Maybe, I'm just saying how stupid it would look if they don't get something big in return


One Winged Angel said:


> Keep Sasha off SD.
> 
> That's all thanks.


;
Sasha Banks and Alexa Bliss having shoot promos and matches piqued your interest too?


----------



## FrostyNova

Please for the love of god, DO NOT put Sasha Banks on Smackdown, I really do not want to see another "every little girls dream" promo where she beats Charlotte on tv to become the first ever Raw and smackdown womens champion.


----------



## Kratosx23

Crasp said:


> That can be explained away easily:
> 
> >At the time of Wrestlemania, Vince may not yet have decided to have a roster shakeup.
> 
> >AJ Styles was reportedly the one going to Raw originally, not Bray.
> 
> >Roman was repotedly on & off for going to Smackdown, but that clearly didn't happen. One big reason for that would have been to put some seperation between Roman and Brock as there's a long way to go until next Wrestlemania. If Brock is only due to work the big 4 shows, then it doesn't matter what brand he's on, so could in theory be moved to SD instead of Roman.
> 
> 
> 
> With all that said however, I don't believe that Brock is headed to Smackdown myself. But neither would it shock me.


I have a better explanation. Vince knew about the roster shake up at WrestleMania and knew that Bray was going to Raw, thus he took the title off him. I realize that requires a small amount of faith that Vince McMahon can plan things farther than an hour in advance, but my second thought after I heard Bray lost at Mania immediately following my first thought which was "OMFG BURIED!!!!! SON OF A BITCH BASTARD CUNT VINCE" was that he might actually get traded because I had heard about a potential draft a few weeks after WrestleMania. 

I'm sorry, but I just don't see Brock going to SmackDown. It does matter what brand he's going to be on because they treat Brock appearances, still, somehow like they're a big deal, and I just don't see Vince giving SmackDown the leg up of having the biggest star in the company.


----------



## Crasp

Re: Sasha

Hey if Sasha comes over and turns heel in short time I won't mind all that much. Assuming Charlotte remains heel too it'll mean we won't have to endure another exhausted Sasha/Charlotte feud any time soon. And maybe even Summer joins SD once back from injury and the BFFs reform.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm sorry, but I just don't see Brock going to SmackDown. It does matter what brand he's going to be on because they treat Brock appearances, still, somehow like they're a big deal, and I just don't see Vince giving SmackDown the leg up of having the biggest star in the company.


Not sure what you're sorry about or why you seem to imply we're on entirely opposite sides on this. I explicitly said I didn't see Brock coming to SD either. I just don't think it'd be all that surprising. Substantiallymore surprising that staying on Raw, sure. But not surprising.


----------



## JC00

Dolorian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851912885303263232


Needs to be a little more friction between them on Talking Smack tonight given that Bryan just sent her guy to Raw.


----------



## American_Nightmare

As someone else said, Shane and DB have done really stupid shit kayfabe wise, swapping out the more prestigious midcard title and risked losing the WWE Championship, which all signs point to that happening anyway. They're going to need something big to make this look fair for SD, as Raw took away so much of SmackDown's star power, and giving Bray the belt back and sending Brock to SmackDown would easily make up for that. SmackDown needs a major star switching over from Raw, and Lesnar is the perfect guy to be switched over. I don't think either Reigns or Rollins will be moved, and their definitely not going to touch Strowman after that ambulance segment. 

It's only right/fair that they move Lesnar.


----------



## Ace

Lesnar back on SD


----------



## TD Stinger

Headliner said:


> My picks:
> 
> Charlotte
> (No idea who the 2nd female will be. Nia is challenging for the Raw womens title and it seems like Emma and Dana will be feuding?)
> *Rollins*
> Joe
> Jericho
> Owens
> Anderson & Gallows
> Enzo & Cass


Really doubt after they dedicated a whole segment to him not going anywhere that he leaves tonight. But hey, this is WWE we're talking about. So I guess anything is possible. And I think they get Owens, but not Joe as well.


----------



## Crasp

JC00 said:


> Needs to be a little more friction between them on Talking Smack tonight given that Bryan just sent her guy to Raw.


I've not been following the kayfabe of the shakeup too closely. Is it actually explicitly stated that the respective GM's of either show are responsible for who leaves either show? Are these trades one-for-one, or did each show merely get to pick x number of talent (limited to particular divisions it appears), with no control over the _outgoing_ stars?

Because I had just assumed that with the shakeup, kayfabe was basically mirroring reality, in that Vince moves a few people here & there, and the shows and stars just have to deal with it?

Raw confused things a little further by implying that some of the new arrivals had _chosen_ to come to Raw.


----------



## VampDude

I'm guessing, it's something like this. Obviously, I cannot think of a fair trade for Miz and Maryse (because it's not clear if it's one or two trades), or Crews (who has nothing to offer RAW).

But the rest, writes itself.

Ambrose - Owens (champion for champion)
Miz / Maryse - ??? (Unsure whether it's one or two trades - But one trade, would be Jericho)
Bray - Braun (Braun is clearly no longer a Wyatt)
Crews - ??? (What, exactly has Crews done since he debuted? to even be worth trading)
Hawkins - Reigns (not a fair trade - but we cannot have all three former Shield members on RAW)
Slater/Rhyno - Enzo/Cass (although it would have suited Cesaro/Sheamus)
Kalisto - Sin Cara (they were happy to part during the draft - no need to see them both on the same show)
Mikkie - Charlotte (seems the fairest trade - on the number of championships)
Alexa - Sasha (a good excuse to get Sasha away from Bayley)
Otunga - Saxton (announced after RAW)


----------



## tboneangle

Ina scale from 1-10 how likely is it we still
Get aj on raw?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Brock moving is pretty pointless but fine by me; he barely shows up and when he does...he just stands there while Heyman delivers a promo we've heard about a million times over already. Not sure it will happen anyway since that would leave Raw with no World Title.


----------



## Kratosx23

One Winged Angel said:


> Lesnar back on SD


You had better hope not. You'll be wishing AJ went to Raw.


----------



## Ace

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You had better hope not. You'll be wishing AJ went to Raw.


 I'm a fan of Lesnar, he'd add star power to the show.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Miz traded back to SDL please!


----------



## Kratosx23

One Winged Angel said:


> I'm a fan of Lesnar, he'd add star power to the show.


So let me get this straight. You WANT Bray to take the title to Raw and leave AJ stranded with no title for a year? :austin3


----------



## American_Nightmare

After all the guys that left SmackDown and went to Raw, SmackDown desperately needs star power.


----------



## CesaroSwing

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You had better hope not. You'll be wishing AJ went to Raw.


Roman and Balor for the entire year or Brock on a part time basis? Think AJ would be OK with Brock there


----------



## American_Nightmare

I mean come on. Styles/Lesnar sells itself.


----------



## Kratosx23

CesaroSwing said:


> Roman and Balor for the entire year or Brock on a part time basis? Think AJ would be OK with Brock there


Whatever show Brock is on has the title completely locked until WrestleMania 34. It's not negotiable to be changed, Reigns vs Brock at 34 is set in stone. It's done, it's over. If AJ is on the show with the rotating title, he's going to win it. It's inevitable. He's too over, he's treated like too much of a top star. Roman never holds the title very long because they probably want to boost his count, and Balor will definitely trade it. As strong as he is, currently #3 behind Reigns and Brock, people do overrate his push. He hasn't even had the chance to lose. Now the latest rumor is that he might have a concussion, which if that's the case, just paints him as unreliable and even more likely that AJ will leapfrog him.


----------



## chrispepper

Honestly don't think they would show a moment like Lesnar switching brands on the smackdown after Raw. That just seems like total speculation


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

ShowStopper said:


> Brock moving is pretty pointless but fine by me; he barely shows up and when he does...he just stands there while Heyman delivers a promo we've heard about a million times over already. Not sure it will happen anyway since that would leave Raw with no World Title.


Brock leaving RAW would be fucking great. No more hijacking of the top title, and it would mean that Bray would go over Orton and bring back the real world title to its rightful place.


----------



## Shishara

it starts right now?


----------



## CesaroSwing

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Whatever show Brock is on has the title completely locked until WrestleMania 34. It's not negotiable to be changed, Reigns vs Brock at 34 is set in stone. It's done, it's over. If AJ is on the show with the rotating title, he's going to win it. It's inevitable. He's too over, he's treated like too much of a top star. Roman never holds the title very long because they probably want to boost his count, and Balor will definitely trade it. As strong as he is, currently #3 behind Reigns and Brock, people do overrate his push. He hasn't even had the chance to lose. Now the latest rumor is that he might have a concussion, which if that's the case, just paints him as unreliable and even more likely that AJ will leapfrog him.


I don't know, IF Brock was to go to SD (which I don't think will happen because that would the most convoluted garbage with the titles) they'd have to do more cross-brand bullshit to have a Raw guy fight for the SD title. Surely they wouldn't do something so complicated.
I doubt Balor will lose any position because Jinder was being an idiot, and even if it was Balor's fault Triple H would definitely have his back.


----------



## Varsity

Hopefully KO is sent to SDL, if he does that'd be tight. 
KO vs Nakamura
KO vs AJ
KO vs Bray
These all sound viable.


----------



## Shishara

How long until SD starts? At 2am?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Brock leaving RAW would be fucking great. No more hijacking of the top title, and it would mean that Bray would go over Orton and bring back the real world title to its rightful place.


Orton is going to Raw? And Bray's not getting the Title back for a loooooong time.


----------



## Kratosx23

CesaroSwing said:


> I don't know, IF Brock was to go to SD (which I don't think will happen because that would the most convoluted garbage with the titles) they'd have to do more cross-brand bullshit to have a Raw guy fight for the SD title. Surely they wouldn't do something so complicated.
> I doubt Balor will lose any position because Jinder was being an idiot, and even if it was Balor's fault Triple H would definitely have his back.


They wouldn't be doing cross anything. If Brock gets drafted to SmackDown, that effectively means that Orton has already lost the title to Wyatt. The title would stay on that brand and be fought between the people on those brands, and then when it's time for WrestleMania, they'd just switch them again.


----------



## Deoxys

Dolorian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851912885303263232


Forget the whole shakeup, Anybody notice Renee is wearing an engagement ring?


----------



## starsfan24

50 minutes.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

ShowStopper said:


> Orton is going to Raw? And Bray's not getting the Title back for a loooooong time.


I'm not saying this will happen, as I don't believe Brock will be going to SD - but if he does, then Bray will necessarily have to go over Orton, so that RAW can have the world title.


----------



## Crasp

Shishara said:


> How long until SD starts? At 2am?


about 45-50 mins from now.


----------



## Varsity

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> I'm not saying this will happen, as I don't believe Brock will be going to SD - but if he does, then Bray will necessarily have to go over Orton, so that RAW can have the world title.


If they do that they will really be burying SDL by not having a title change in a year. If they want to self destruct their own show, that's how I advice they go about it.


----------



## CesaroSwing

Tyrion Lannister said:


> They wouldn't be doing cross anything. If Brock gets drafted to SmackDown, that effectively means that Orton has already lost the title to Wyatt. The title would stay on that brand and be fought between the people on those brands, and then when it's time for WrestleMania, they'd just switch them again.


Yeah, you'd have the Universal on SD and WWE on Raw, until next April. 
Brock would be the Universal champ on SD and Reigns would be challenging from Raw, meaning he'd be taking the title to Raw when he wins. That's what I mean by cross brand. Raw would have both titles as well so they'd have to do something to fix that


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

Varsity said:


> If they do that they will really be burying SDL by not having a title change in a year. If they want to self destruct their own show, that's how I advice they go about it.


Well, they're going to be doing it to one show regardless. May as well do it to the show that doesn't have any of my favorites.


----------



## Kratosx23

CesaroSwing said:


> Yeah, you'd have the Universal on SD and WWE on Raw, until next April.
> Brock would be the Universal champ on SD and Reigns would be challenging from Raw, meaning he'd be taking the title to Raw when he wins. That's what I mean by cross brand. Raw would have both titles as well so they'd have to do something to fix that


No, I'm saying that they'd put Brock on SmackDown now to keep him away from Reigns for a year and then they'd just find some excuse (such as an actual, official draft) to flip the titles back BEFORE WrestleMania, so that he'd be the Raw champion again. I'm not saying that it would be an interpromotional match. Although, if it were, just flip the titles back again in another superstar shakeup. This is not a hard thing to do.


----------



## Ace

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So let me get this straight. You WANT Bray to take the title to Raw and leave AJ stranded with no title for a year? :austin3


 I don't really mind as long as it's entertaining.


----------



## AngryConsumer

At this point, I don't care who comes over to SDL...

Just as long as we get AJ Styles/Shinsuke Nakamura II in the very near future. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Empress

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> *Now I have all of my fucking woman wrestler on my sign on the same brand again!!! @Legit BOSS, @Empress & @A-C-P .*


I'd love to be excited about Sasha going to SDLive but I'm whatever on it. Her character has been so beaten into the ground and Bayley/Sasha never amounted to much. I just hope this is a reset for her. 

Becky/Sasha in a real feud could be good.


----------



## Jay Valero

Just keep New Day and Enzo/Cass away from muh Smackdown!

Oh, and send the Revival over.


----------



## DeeGirl

Owens, Zayn, and New Day would all be good for SDL, could maybe do with a couple more though, perhaps Rusev and Balor?


----------



## Jay Valero

Hoping for a "Mauro" or "Fire JBL" chant tonight.


----------



## Boba Fett

Here's hoping the Club get sent to Smackdown Live.


----------



## Ace

I hope they don't blow AJ-Nakamura out of the gate, that's a WM worthy match.

Keep them away until after the Rumble.

AJ beats Orton at Summerslam and Nakamura beats Cena.

AJ chases Corbin after he cashes in the MITB on him while Nakamura builds steam up until WM season where he faces AJ for the WWE title.


----------



## Shishara

hd stream please guys on pm!


----------



## Ace

Boba Fett said:


> Here's hoping the Club get sent to Smackdown Live.


 Here's hoing they don't.

The WWE's version of The Club is trash... just have a look at the uninspired name..


----------



## Boba Fett

One Winged Angel said:


> Here's hoing they don't.
> 
> The WWE's version of The Club is trash... just have a look at the uninspired name..


 It's depressing .....


----------



## Dolorian

Alright taking a break from Dark Souls 3 to watch SD, Let's see who ends up in the blue brand and which rivalries, if any, get started.

Is the usual SD squad on tonight?


----------



## starsfan24

Just give me some good picks to SD.


----------



## Headliner

TD Stinger said:


> Really doubt after they dedicated a whole segment to him not going anywhere that he leaves tonight. But hey, this is WWE we're talking about. So I guess anything is possible. And I think they get Owens, but not Joe as well.


If Joe and Rollins don't come, then Braun has to come.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

LEGGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dolorian

Headliner said:


> ...then Braun has to come.


Or else...:braun


----------



## starsfan24

OWENS.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Let's do this thing! :mark:


----------



## Mainboy

Owens on Smackdown wens3

Owens v AJ
Owens v Nakamura


----------



## In Punk We Trust

KOMania :mark:


----------



## Boba Fett

Hopefully SDL get some good picks tonight


----------



## ManixLiquid

YES!!!


----------



## Architect-Rollins

KO to SD

Kevin shaved too :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Expected, but awesome to see Owens on the same brand as AJ and Nakamura.


----------



## wkc_23

KO!... But that one was pretty obvious.


----------



## Irrelevant

I like his snazzy blue tie.


----------



## Master Bate

That Kevin Owens Pop


----------



## DeeGirl

Shave-up :hmmm


----------



## Mango13

This crowd is already better then the RAW crowd lol


----------



## Ratedr4life

Owens shaved the beard?


----------



## Lewdog1976

Well no surprise there.


----------



## Mox Girl

Instead of starting the show, they had a black screen then cut to an ad here  They can't do anything right :lol


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Ownes on the good show!!! :mark:


----------



## Trophies

A shaved KO


----------



## Ace

Owens looks great in his new suit.


----------



## AngryConsumer

HELLO KO! ... sans crappy beard. :lol :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

No surprise. He looks awful without the beard, though.


----------



## Dolorian

What did they do to Owens?


----------



## Headliner

I can't decide if Owens looks more like a prick shaven, or less of a prick.


----------



## Jay Valero

KO!


----------



## Mordecay

Shaved Owens


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Some men just look better with a beard. Kevin is clearly one of them.


----------



## wwe9391

Tubby shaved his beard


----------



## wkc_23

KO looks so much younger shaved.


----------



## TD Stinger

Oh God, Saxton probably thought he was rid of JBL. I actually feel bad for him.


----------



## Crasp

Lol at JBL's shit-eating-grin. Even going as far as to shake Byron's hand. He's in full cover-up mode.


----------



## Kratosx23

Did he shave or is it just me? :side:


----------



## FasihFranck

Owens have cleaned up


----------



## SpeedStick

corporate owens


----------



## starsfan24

Man he looks weird shaved.


----------



## Mainboy

WWE Smackdown live tour is in Glasgow in a few weeks. Would be worth going to for Owens, AJ, Nakamura.


----------



## Architect-Rollins

Jinder Mahal went to SD too


----------



## Prayer Police

Not a complete shave?


----------



## Joseph92

Owens going to Smackdown was a given since Ambrose went to Raw and took the IC title with him.


----------



## Mox Girl

They cut to the show and KO was already in the ring LOL.

So they did switch the titles after all. Yay that means Dean might get to be IC Champ longer!!


----------



## TD Stinger

Oh God, if they draft Zayn to Smackdown too…………….


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

KO baybaaaay!!


----------



## Crasp

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Did he shave or is it just me? :side:


Yes. He's moved to an upmarket show afterall.


----------



## Ace

KO getting that heat.


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## starsfan24

Zayn incoming.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Owen's for Ambrose is a big upgrade for Smackdown.


----------



## Irrelevant

Lol I never get why fans get so mad when wrestlers bash America.


----------



## Mordecay

Owens about to bring back the Canadian title :mark:

BTW JBL is the biggest heel in the building


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851947216461869056


----------



## Prayer Police

that kid is triggered


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

KO, the new foreign heel!

:booklel


----------



## Ryan93

Owens on SD!! So hyped.


----------



## TD Stinger

Architect-Rollins said:


> Jinder Mahal went to SD too


No stopping him now.

#DontHinderJinder.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Damn almost didn't recognized Owens. He cleaned up nicely.


----------



## Lewdog1976

His eyes are sooo close together. In the old days they say that is a physical trait of a criminal.


----------



## TD_DDT

BARON CORBIN SUCKS


----------



## Ace

New face of America :mark:

Loving this new look KO, no more comedy.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

And nothing changes with JBL :lol

Garbage company.


----------



## starsfan24

I dig that Tron for Corbin.


----------



## Phaedra

I love you KO. thank you, tuesday might be okay now


----------



## Mango13

Oh god Corbin has a mic in his hands


----------



## Leather Rebel

Owens on Smackdown with a sort of new look and real heat. Beatiful.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Corbin.

:lmao :lmao :lmao

FAIL


----------



## Architect-Rollins

Corbin a face now?


----------



## TD Stinger

Corbin? This is, uh, interesting, I guess.


----------



## Mox Girl

CAN'T BEAT UP ME lol that guy in the crowd :lmao


----------



## Taroostyles

Lol at KO going from Goldberg to Corbin in a month and a half.


----------



## Mordecay

They want KO to get cheered or booed? Corbin is a strange choice after this, is he turning face?


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Thank god Owens is away from Raw. He's suffered enough


----------



## Unca_Laguna

BARON CORBIN HERE!!! TO... defend... a...murka?


----------



## Prayer Police

Baron Corbin?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Yikes, live mic Corbin :maury


----------



## Lewdog1976

Funny I said last night that Corbin was the new face of Smackdown. lmao!


----------



## Victor Chaos

Oh no. It's Boring Corbin. SMH.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Corbin is so bad on the mic.

:lmao

This segment sucks.


----------



## Jay Valero

Corbin shouldn't talk so much.


----------



## FasihFranck

What's up with Kevin Owens accent?


----------



## Joseph92

Heel vs heel?


----------



## Ace

KO is back baby :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I heart Corbin so much.

Pause.

#1 contender match for the US title tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl

Corbin's logic is odd. Yeah, he beat Dean last week but he didn't beat him when it was important, like when the title was on the line LOL.


----------



## Dolorian

Corbin is atrocious on the mic, damn...


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Did Kevin shave or something? His face looks different to me for some reason, maybe it is the suit.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Oh fuck off.


----------



## Prayer Police

Finally someone with logic.


----------



## wkc_23

Sami Zayn and Owens again :eyeroll


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Oh great Owens and Zayn on the same show


----------



## starsfan24

Oh yay. Zayn follows KO.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

SAMI AND KO ON THE SAME BRAND AGAIN.

:ha :ha :ha :ha

What a failure. Stale BS.


----------



## Headliner

Zayn/Owens for the 1959291884839191th time:sodone :sodone fuck you WWE.


----------



## Mordecay

They will fight forever indeed lmao


----------



## Xenoblade

hell yes Sami vs Owens.. I cannot wait for this feud.


----------



## TD_DDT

CANADIEN CAB DRIVER


----------



## Lewdog1976

Oh look another non-surprise!


----------



## Ace

Zayn :mark:

Fuck yes.

Zayn and KO on SD :mark: :mark: :mark:

SD wins, SD wins :YES


----------



## wwe9391

LOL


----------



## Architect-Rollins

Oh Good! Now everyone can finally shut up about Sami going to SD!


----------



## TD Stinger

……..They will never, fucking be apart will they? Lol.


----------



## Irrelevant

Wish they would have kept KO & Zayn on separate brands.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Owens and Corbin battle for Murika!

OMG! SAMI ZAYN. :mark :mark :mark

Sami and Owens are really destined to do this forever. xd


----------



## Mainboy

Zayn
Owens
Nakamura
AJ
Orton
Cena

all one show wens3


----------



## DeeGirl

Zayn on SmackDown :mark::mark::mark:

2 good picks so far, thank god.


----------



## SovereignVA

Zayn vs Owens chapter 58555489549485


----------



## Jay Valero

Zayn!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Oh great Sami vs KO part 584938503824028432048 :kobefacepalm


----------



## Kabraxal

Thank fucking god.


----------



## Mox Girl

Ohhhhh noooo we just lost our TV signal just as Sami came out cos the weather is bad here!!!! I don't know what's happening now!


----------



## Crasp

"3rd wheel" Corbin.


----------



## Trophies

Zayn keeps following Owens :lmao


----------



## Dolorian

Owens/Sami on a feud yet again...fpalm


----------



## AngryConsumer

FIGHT FOREVER! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mango13

Mainboy said:


> Zayn
> Owens
> Nakamura
> AJ
> Orton
> Cena
> 
> all one show wens3



But Vince only likes RAW and wants to kill Smackdown according to everyone


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

I love this. I don't care how many times they fight Sami Zayn and Owens on the good show


----------



## wkc_23

AJ :mark: :mark


----------



## Joseph92

Oh goodie! more KO vs Zayn matches! NOT!


----------



## starsfan24

AJ staying :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police

Jesus, can't they separate these two?


----------



## Ace

AJ Styles :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Irrelevant

Fatal 4 way incoming?


----------



## Will Thompson

Heel vs heel? Interesting. WWE doesn't like to have too many feuds like that for their titles. Wait Hurray, Sami is here. (Sarcasm....) These two are destined to feud till they die, aren't they?


----------



## Taroostyles

SD is now the workrate brand with AJ, Nak, Zayn, and KO.


----------



## Mordecay

He sure changed his mind rather quickly, he didn't want to leave yesterday fpalm

AJ :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## FasihFranck

Looks like every midcarder is heading to SD


----------



## Jay Valero

One of these things is not like the others.


----------



## Leather Rebel

My man, AJ Styles witch that face turn. :mark


----------



## Trophies

The face that runs the place.


----------



## Oneiros

Styles, Zayn and Nakamura on the same brand? Holy shit.

Oh the match possibilities.


----------



## DeeGirl

This beautiful man AJ Styles still being on team blue is such a wonderful sight.


----------



## Master Bate

Smackdown just feels so good right now. I'm loving this.


----------



## AngryConsumer

:dance :dance :dance :dance


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I like Kevin and Sami but having them on separate brands would make it better for when they decide to feud again.


----------



## wwetna1

They don't want none


----------



## Uptown King

Nice additions for SDL in KO and Sami.


----------



## Kabraxal

Talk about a good look in the ring... 4 guys I want to see.


----------



## I am the Storm

P1!
:dance:woo:mark::dance


----------



## SDWarrior

Give me an AJ/KO feud, please.


----------



## Flair Flop

Please don't waste Sami vs AJ on free tv.


----------



## Crasp

Is he gonna say welcome to Styles' house?


----------



## wwe9391

THE FACE THAT RUNS THE PLACE. These dorks in the ring have NOTHING on AJ


----------



## TD Stinger

These will probably be the biggest singles names that leave Raw. Don’t see them losing another one.

Also, mother fucking AJ Styles. He’s getting the reverse Roman Reigns treatment.


----------



## Mox Girl

What's happening?! :lol Our signal still isn't back, lol.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

Styles demoted to the midcard. Poor bastard.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

KO and Sami.

:ha


----------



## Leather Rebel

Mango13 said:


> But Vince only likes RAW and wants to kill Smackdown according to everyone


Honestly, except AJ, I can see Vince not caring at all about Owens, Zayn, Nakamura and the others at all if that mean their Shield boys are on Raw. :vince5


----------



## TD_DDT

P1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dolorian

Genetically Superior said:


> Please don't waste Sami vs AJ on free tv.


They did it last year already.


----------



## dclikewah

Nice, now lets get Cesaro over to the show that Vince clearly doesnt watch so he can get pushed without that senile old man noticing.


----------



## FasihFranck

Face Turn for AJ


----------



## Dextro

AJ/Naka stare down please


----------



## wkc_23

Fatal 4 way. Should be great.


----------



## starsfan24

Pls don't Daniel.


----------



## wwetna1

Bryan couldn't resist wanking himself here


----------



## Uptown King

Tag team match set up for main event.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

SDL is so refreshing.

All of these guys are watchable.


----------



## Dolorian

Main event will be a fata 4 way for the title probably.


----------



## TD Stinger

The fact that he said “no offense” to Sami pretty much confirms he’s a face now. Great, about time.


----------



## Ace

That's what you called being over folks :reigns2


----------



## FasihFranck

Is AJ moving to RAW?


----------



## I am the Storm

Smackdown LIVE, the house AJ Styles built! Damn straight!
:mark:


----------



## ElTerrible

LOL what now? Daniel Bryan heel turn sending AJ to Raw.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Wait Y2Goat could be on smackdown wens3


----------



## wwetna1

So OWens or JEricho, I want Jericho


----------



## Uptown King

Looks like Jericho won't be apart of SDL.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

A number one contenders match. Yawn. Same old crap.


----------



## Joseph92

So whoever looses that match goes back to Raw?


----------



## Taroostyles

Why is AJ wrestling for the midcard title?


----------



## wkc_23

AJ Vs Zayn vs Corbin... Should be good.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Great booking thus far.


----------



## wwe9391

Bryan you dumb fuck AJ belongs in the WWE title picture


----------



## blackholeson

*We don't need all three men in the ring plus Owens. Just AJ Styles and Owens. That's what it will be come the end of the night.*


----------



## Mainboy

AJ now a face :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal

And suddenly the US title is bigger than the world title.


----------



## DanBrown

Who did AJ piss off then?


----------



## SovereignVA

AA decided to exist this week.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The greatest ******* since Austin, AJ Styles is the next US Champ :mark:


----------



## TD_DDT

I hope Jericho wins and comes to SDL


----------



## Headliner

This triple threat is going be a good match. Now I'm more curious about who is going to be feuding with Orton?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

AJ demoted to the midcard already.

:ha


----------



## Crasp

Isn't Y2J taking time out after Payback anyway?



ShowStopper said:


> AJ demoted to the midcard already.
> 
> :ha


What are they gonna do? build to a feud for a title that kayfabe might be on raw after Payback? Plus they can't keep Styles in the WWE title picture all year unless they plan on putting the belt back on him sometime soon, which,, being that he's face now is unlikely. Looks like they're just going to keep him occupied for a little while. Hell, maybe the US title becomes relevent again? Maybe the rumours of SD getting Brock are ture and SD is going to need a stand-in major title to make up for AWOL Brock?


----------



## Uptown King

If we get Styles/KO for a feud over the U.S title that be cool. Could see Styles getting a run with the U.S belt.


----------



## ElTerrible

LOL. They are really going to demote AJ Styles to the US title picture for the mime.


----------



## Lewdog1976

Everyone praising things now are going to flip out when Enzo and Cass show up tonight... and they will say they will ruin the brand.


----------



## wwetna1

Shane addressing the women means either Charlotte or Sasha incoming


----------



## TD Stinger

They can't really draft Charlotte and Sasha to Smackdown can they? Please no.


----------



## Mordecay

So, who will be Randy Orton opponent?

And the US title has been elevated more in 1 segment that in the last 6 months with Roman and Jericho as champs


----------



## Taroostyles

Why did they do all this shakeup fuckery before Payback?

Makes all the title situations confusing and unclear.


----------



## Irrelevant

State of the Women's Division address? Should be interesting.

Although I pray they don't bring both Sasha & Charlotte over.


----------



## starsfan24

Taroostyles said:


> Why is AJ wrestling for the midcard title?


A certain beast may be on SD...maybe?


----------



## Leather Rebel

I have divided feeling about this. AJ is too much for a little title like the US, but that Owens/AJ feud can be glorious, and a AJ run could elevate the title just like when Cena hold it.

But, AJ/Orton for the WWE sounds amazing tho. Fuck, I love Smackdown. :banderas


----------



## Ace

AJ working midcard is fine with me.

Orton is going to hold the title for a few months before AJ takes it off him.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

AJ Styles vs Daniel Bryan would have been amazing. I'm sad we won't get to see that, it would be a great match.


----------



## A PG Attitude

I can't put my finger on why but the whole presentation or Smackdown aesthetically is so much more pleasing than Raw, even the crowds look better.


----------



## StylesP1

Kinda hoping to see Styles take the pinfall here for Zayn. If anyone deserves that kind of rub, its Zayn. Styles doesn't need to hold the US Title.


----------



## Unca_Laguna

wkc_23 said:


> Fatal 4 way. Should be great.


Triple threat. No owens.

Kinda sucks. Sami is the only new guy in the match.


----------



## wwetna1

Taroostyles said:


> Why is AJ wrestling for the midcard title?


Because Wyatt is guaranteed one last ass whooping from Randy at Payback


----------



## Dolorian

wwetna1 said:


> Shane addressing the women means either Charlotte or Sasha incoming


Or both...


----------



## Uptown King

Taroostyles said:


> Why is AJ wrestling for the midcard title?


Him going for wo would be better but he could do a good job making the united states title mean something again.


----------



## Mango13

TD Stinger said:


> They can't really draft Charlotte and Sasha to Smackdown can they? Please no.


Sasha had an instagram story earlier that showed she was in Boston so it may actually happen.


----------



## wkc_23

ShowStopper said:


> AJ demoted to the midcard already.
> 
> :ha


Momentarily.. I see him feuding with Orton after he's finished with Bray.


----------



## The High King

Corbin has no business being in the ring with AJ Owens and Zayn


----------



## Will Thompson

AJ in a feud for the US title? Who is going to be in the WWE title picture then? Are we going to have Shinsuke against Orton right off the bat? Or are we getting an even bigger Raw superstar coming to SD and challenging Orton by the end of the show?


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Darn I was hoping that opening segment would set up a tag team match. I think it's safe to say that AJ is a face now. Why else would he say "no offence" to Sami while unapologetically boasting to the two heels in the ring?


----------



## Mox Girl

Our signal came back in as Daniel was announcing the triple threat match.

Also seeing that NXT ad made me remember Drew McIntyre is back and that makes me excited :mark: My Mum just said "imagine a conversation between him and Noam Dar" lol cos they have the same awesome Scottish accent


----------



## SpeedStick

Taroostyles said:


> Why is AJ wrestling for the midcard title?


Remember when Cena was on smackdown and WWE used Angle, Jericho, Lesnar, Big Show, Undertaker, and Guerrero in the midcard to build him up to the main event..

Its now Styles, Ownes, Zayn , etc, etc, job to build up Corbin to the main event


----------



## razzathereaver

Lewdog1976 said:


> Everyone praising things now are going to flip out when Enzo and Cass show up tonight... and they will say they will ruin the brand.


I think Enzo and Cass would benefit greatly from moving to SD, assuming they do, especially since the Hardys are on Raw.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

SAMI ZAYN IS ON SD! YAAAAAAAAY!

So is Kevin Owens. Cool.

Yay @ No 1 Contender match. Should be a good match.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Not expecting a Styles win tonight.


----------



## Steve Black Man

Just waiting for Nak....


----------



## Master Bate

A PG Attitude said:


> I can't put my finger on why but the whole presentation or Smackdown aesthetically is so much more pleasing than Raw, even the crowds look better.


Blue is more eye pleasing.

Also the show being better helps.


----------



## Uptown King

wwetna1 said:


> Because Wyatt is guaranteed one last ass whooping from Randy at Payback


I can see Wyatt winning the belt back and bringing it to MNR to feud with Balor over it.


----------



## The High King

lets hope AJ loses so can not be involved in this mid card nonsense and gets back to where he belongs


----------



## Phaedra

oh please, nakamura for Orton please. fuck this house of horrors and have a house of swag match. 

Now, I don't know what that is but it involves swagsuke and Orton and tbh that's about as much as they know about the HOH match: it has Bray and Orton in it.


----------



## scshaastin

Man why do ko and sammy have to be on the same show


----------



## ElTerrible

One Winged Angel said:


> AJ working midcard is fine with me.
> 
> Orton is going to hold the title for a few months before AJ takes it off him.


Orton won´t have the title after Payback, it will be re-routed to Balor via Bray, while we get the part-time Mime to ruin Tuesdays.


----------



## Ace

I think SD are fine as is, they don't need any more picks.

Although Joe would be great for Orton and Cena.


----------



## Taroostyles

Looking more like Brock comes and then Wyatt beats Orton at Payback taking the WWE title to Raw.

So the US title pretty much will be the top title for the next few months.


----------



## KingCosmos

Being a Heel really saved AJ's WWE career. He was too bland as a face and was really getting the reactions he gets now. Now that he has gone through the heel phase it won't matter if he is a bland babyface. Hence someone like Seth Rollins


----------



## TD_DDT

Why do you care if AJ is in the US title scene? Cena elevated the shit out of the title. AJ could easily do the same.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Orton really needs to get away from the Wyatts.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

One Winged Angel said:


> AJ working midcard is fine with me.
> 
> Orton is going to hold the title for a few months before AJ takes it off him.


This, AJ is only in the midcard until orton finishes his feud with bray. Otherwise he would be doing nothing and it looks like WWE played it smart and decided not to blow AJ vs nakamura on a minor ppv.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Erick Rowan's mask is so creepy!


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Rowan about to job now Bray is gone :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos

Erick Rowan to job again.


----------



## wkc_23

Unca_Laguna said:


> Triple threat. No owens.
> 
> Kinda sucks. Sami is the only new guy in the match.


Yeah, it kinda makes sense though, to do a triple threat. Because he's defending the US championship against JeriGOAT, at Payback. So you would already know the outcome of that fatal 4 way.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I want Rowan to succeed. He seems so misunderstood.


----------



## SovereignVA

I just realized Rowan who's on SDLive just reunited with Wyatt who's on Raw.

I was like "Why did he get a jobbers entrance after returni......oh that's right."


----------



## ElTerrible

Taroostyles said:


> Looking more like Brock comes and then Wyatt beats Orton at Payback taking the WWE title to Raw.
> 
> So the US title pretty much will be the top title for the next few months.


Can never have anything good in WWE. Everybody on SD gets demoted, cause of the Mime.


----------



## Mango13

Why is the WWE champion having the first match of the show..


----------



## Dolorian

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Orton really needs to get away from the Wyatts.


I don't even remember when they started the feud, it is like it has been going for eternity.


----------



## Uptown King

ElTerrible said:


> Orton won´t have the title after Payback, it will be re-routed to Balor via Bray, while we get the part-time Mime to ruin Tuesdays.


I think Brock could do just fine on SDL.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Production team is clearly ribbing Orton, he said he hates that snake on the floor tron (said it looks like a big sperm cell) and he looked pissed off when he looked down at it.


----------



## starsfan24

RIP Rowan.


----------



## Ace

When was the last time AJ competed in a match on SD?


----------



## Leather Rebel

Poor Rowan. I really think he is talented enough to not deserve this kind of booking.
Harper deserves a singles run, but I will not be againts pairing them together again but in their own and not like Wyatts. His matches with Usos were phenomenals.

Bray vs Orton in Payback is obviously booked because Lesnar will not be in the show. Kind of clever to be honest.


----------



## the only one

Orton still feuding with Bray 
so they need to give Aj Something to do until the ppv


----------



## wwe9391

AJ in the mid card is a no no. He is a top guy so i hope he loses this match tonight.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I wonder what a House of Horrors match will be like?


----------



## A PG Attitude

If Cena can be US champion there's no reason Styles can't. Styles is the main event no matter where he is on the card.


----------



## Unca_Laguna

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Darn I was hoping that opening segment would set up a tag team match. I think it's safe to say that AJ is a face now. Why else would he say "no offence" to Sami while unapologetically boasting to the two heels in the ring?


Oh yeah, I missed that. They always have the subtext of "all the faces are on a team".


----------



## Mox Girl

What is up with Tom's voice? He sounds like he has a cold.


----------



## Uptown King

ElTerrible said:


> Can never have anything good in WWE. Everybody on SD gets demoted, cause of the Mime.


How? The U.S> title gets more exposure and proper treatment and Styles could possibly be holding the belt for that amount of time, so he would be the true face of SDL. Its a win-win situation.


----------



## Simply Flawless

That fucking dodgy lookin MS Paint "viper" sperm is back :booklel


----------



## Lewdog1976

They put too much base in Tom Phillips mic. He doesn't sound like that in the WWE Top 10 videos.


----------



## AngryConsumer

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Production team is clearly ribbing Orton, he said he hates that snake on the floor tron (said it looks like a big sperm cell) and he looked pissed off when he looked down at it.


I think you could even tell during his walkout that he hated it. :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

wwe9391 said:


> AJ in the mid card is a no no. He is a top guy so i hope he loses this match tonight.


No one can be main event forever, that leads to overexposure. Nothing wrong with AJ in the midcard for a bit.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Roman and Cena have been US Champion, AJ winning it would be fine


----------



## wkc_23

Hearing the sound of JBL's voice just pisses me off after hearing the shit that he did.


----------



## StylesP1

Not everyone can be in the WWE Championship feud guys. AJ, Orton, Nakamura, Owens, Zayn, Cena, or Balor (think he comes to SDL tonight, can be in the midcard while others are in the championship feud. No big deal. AJ isnt winning tonight and hopefully takes the pin for Zayn.


----------



## MajinTrunks

Oh thank God... with Owens and Styles both on Smackdown I'm finally off the hook for watching Raw!


----------



## Victor Chaos

starsfan24 said:


> RIP Rowan.


Well Rowan was already dead.


----------



## Lewdog1976

Weird, I don't have a "like" button anymore.


----------



## starsfan24

Bray!


----------



## Taroostyles

Well knowing the WWE 50 50 booking method, Zayn will eat the pin for Corbin after he pinned Miz last night.

This Orton and Wyatt feud has been the definition of terrible.


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## razzathereaver

Can't this guy make up his damn mind?


----------



## Headliner

So Wyatt is here.......why?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Ugh.... no one is afraid of you Bray..

Denial is not your friend.


----------



## Mango13

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Production team is clearly ribbing Orton, he said he hates that snake on the floor tron (said it looks like a big sperm cell) and he looked pissed off when he looked down at it.


Seems weird to me that this is something they wouldn't have control over, especially someone with stroke like Orton.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This is such a clusterfuck.

:lmao


----------



## TD_DDT

Lewdog1976 said:


> Weird, I don't have a "like" button anymore.


Mine left and came back. Weird.


----------



## The High King

Harper to get involved for a Rowan Harper mid card feud


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Bray the PPV jobber acting like people are scared of him :kobelol


----------



## Mox Girl

Having these matches after people switch brands is stupid, you already know who's winning them :lol


----------



## Unca_Laguna

wwe9391 said:


> AJ in the mid card is a no no. He is a top guy so i hope he loses this match tonight.


Well, I don't think they'll rehash a Sami/Owens feud just on a different show, and to keep him top-card, AJ won't lose, he just won't win.

So: Corbin pins Sami.

Also. Wow. Bray is on both shows I guess. And then says, "I'm everywhere".


----------



## Crasp

Lewdog1976 said:


> Weird, I don't have a "like" button anymore.


Just hit refresh. Sometimes very active threads bug out.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

:lmao Roll out of the ring where Rowan has been patiently waiting with the steel steps


----------



## CesaroSwing

One Winged Angel said:


> I think SD are fine as is, they don't need any more picks.
> 
> Although Joe would be great for Orton and Cena.


Think they should get one more since they lost Wyatt, Miz and Ambrose and have only got 2 back


----------



## starsfan24

Rowan decides to take the cover of the table off and goes back into the ring.


----------



## Phaedra

You know because you have a match booked with him.


----------



## JC00

State of the SD women's division? 

Oh wait, don't care for the division anymore because Bliss is on Raw..


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Damn Rowan's finisher is lame AF.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Rowan with the upper hand? I can't believe this.


----------



## razzathereaver

One Winged Angel said:


> I think SD are fine as is, they don't need any more picks.
> 
> Although Joe would be great for Orton and Cena.


How many picks did Raw get?


----------



## Mordecay

One Winged Angel said:


> When was the last time AJ competed in a match on SD?


Against Orton a few weeks before Mania.



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> *No one can be main event forever*, that leads to overexposure. Nothing wrong with AJ in the midcard for a bit.


Unless you are in NJPW and your name is Okada :grin2:


----------



## wwe9391

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> No one can be main event forever, that leads to overexposure. Nothing wrong with AJ in the midcard for a bit.


Sorry IMO AJ is too great for the mid card.


----------



## Foley's Socko

More Wyatt nonsense stinking up the place


----------



## Xenoblade

that fell quite flat..


----------



## Headliner

I just thought of something. What if Owens shaved because he's going face soon?


----------



## TD Stinger

Did Erick Rowan just come out on top of a segment?

Did Hell just freeze over too?


----------



## GothicBohemian

Lewdog1976 said:


> Everyone praising things now are going to flip out when Enzo and Cass show up tonight... and they will say they will ruin the brand.


Not me. I'm that one nutter who enjoys Enzo and Cass. Ok, so mainly I enjoy seeing Enzo do his annoying thing until someone tosses him around but I'm entertained and that's all I'm asking for.

And, unlike RAW, Smackdown is something I actually watch in full once in a while (but not tonight, so I have no idea what's happening on screen atm). Smackdown has Nakamura, now I'd like it to add the annoying little comic relief dude and that other guy that comes along with him.


----------



## Boldgerg

Oh, look, it's Bray Wyatt with the same, nonsensical promo he's cut 1000 times now.

Most overrated, one trick pony in WWE history.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Rowan with that Orient Express-having theme... :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Erick Rowan deadass has the worst theme I've ever heard


----------



## StylesP1

If The Revival shows up I will be so happy. Will be The Club or New Day though.


----------



## wkc_23

In Punk We Trust said:


> Roman and Cena have been US Champion, AJ winning it would be fine


Roman defended the US championship like twice the whole time he had it :lol


----------



## Leather Rebel

Usos to retain then New Day/ Enzo & Cass appears to challenge them.


----------



## Crasp

Headliner said:


> I just thought of something. What if Owens shaved because he's going face soon?


Nah he just heard he was moving to the more up-market brand.


----------



## Dolorian

Headliner said:


> I just thought of something. What if Owens shaved because he's going face soon?


Would be weird with how they had him act like a heel on the segment.


----------



## Ace

Rowan's theme is quite dope.


----------



## Uptown King

starsfan24 said:


> Rowan decides to take the cover of the table off and goes back into the ring.


:hmmm


----------



## Oneiros

TD Stinger said:


> Did Erick Rowan just come out on top of a segment?
> 
> Did Hell just freeze over too?


:lol

I don't know, but I dig it.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Headliner said:


> I just thought of something. What if Owens shaved because he's going face soon?


Owens would be an awful face guy is a natural heel


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Ambrose Girl said:


> Our signal came back in as Daniel was announcing the triple threat match.
> 
> Also seeing that NXT ad made me remember Drew McIntyre is back and that makes me excited :mark:* My Mum just said "imagine a conversation between him and Noam Dar" lol cos they have the same awesome Scottish accent *


Okay. Those two NEED to interact.


----------



## Taroostyles

Well they still need atleast one more upper midcard guy or main eventer to make this more even. 

And Brock really shouldn't count. But Miz/Bray/Dean for KO and Zayn alone isn't good enough even though I personally think the 2 guys SD got are th best of the whole group.


----------



## Jay Valero

Oh good. The Usos vs some 90s jobber team.


----------



## wkc_23

StylesP1 said:


> If The Revival shows up I will be so happy. Will be The Club or New Day though.


I think it'll be Enzo and Cass fpalm


----------



## Ace

The Club joining SD makes no sense now.

Bring in Enzo/Cass and New Day.


----------



## Uptown King

wkc_23 said:


> Roman defended the US championship like twice the whole time he had it :lol


On SDL with AJ holding the title it could be better booked. Also if they get Brock he won't appear as much so the belt would have no choice but to get a lot of attention since it be the defacto number one title.


----------



## FasihFranck

I hope there is some kind of interference in the tag team match


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

One Winged Angel said:


> Rowan's theme is quite dope.


It is though. I like it.


----------



## SureUmm

Anyone care to update on the goings on thus far?


----------



## Uptown King

One Winged Angel said:


> The Club joining SD makes no sense now.
> 
> *Bring in Enzo/Cass and New Day.*


*
*

That may happen anyways.


----------



## Lewdog1976

It's going to be Enzo and Cass and either the Shining Stars or the Golden Truth.


----------



## Steve Black Man

Maybe Cesaro and Sheamus to Smackdown? 

I'd be game for that. Once their team has run its course, they could become prominent singles guys on Smackdown.


----------



## StylesP1

One Winged Angel said:


> The Club joining SD makes no sense now.
> 
> Bring in Enzo/Cass and New Day.


Well I have been predicting that Balor also comes to SDL tonight. Having Styles, Balor and The Club could create an interesting story.


----------



## Headliner

Dolorian said:


> Would be weird with how they had him act like a heel on the segment.





In Punk We Trust said:


> Owens would be an awful face guy is a natural heel


I know but if Anderson and Gallows comes over I can see them destroying Owens and helping AJ?

This is "if" though. New Day might come instead of Anderson and Gallows. I'd welcome Zayn and Owens teaming together instead of the never ending feud.


----------



## Jay Valero

wkc_23 said:


> Hearing the sound of JBL's voice just pisses me off after hearing the shit that he did.


Yeah, same here. It's completely distracting me from the stuff I'm supposed to be paying attention to.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mordecay said:


> Unless you are in NJPW and your name is Okada :grin2:


He's the true superman :lol


----------



## starsfan24

Champions get the jobber entrance. Lmao


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Uso's got a jobber entrance :kobelol


----------



## Mox Girl

The SD tag titles were the only ones not defended over Mania weekend in any fashion. Jesus.


----------



## TD Stinger

Got to think New Day, Enzo & Cass, or The Club are going to debut here.


----------



## KingCosmos

It's a shame Angle won't be involved with American Alpha


----------



## Dolorian

wkc_23 said:


> Roman defended the US championship like twice the whole time he had it :lol


Not true, Reigns defended it 7 times in total...

https://www.cagematch.net/?id=5&nr=62&page=5&reign=47


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Reactions for AA are so flat it hurts.


----------



## wwetna1

The Alpha no pop lol .... Usos are more over as heels than these dorks


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Let's go Oooos!


----------



## Godlike13

Man has SD done Alpha so wrong with their shit tag division.


----------



## Ace

AA getting crickets... c'mon people..


----------



## Phaedra

rowan should be released so he can go and play a viking on the indies.


----------



## Crasp

I hope they let this just be a fucking great match and don't just use the match as a vehicle to introduce a new team.


----------



## wwetna1

Steve Black Man said:


> Maybe *Cesaro and Sheamus to Smackdown?
> *
> I'd be game for that. Once their team has run its course, they could become prominent singles guys on Smackdown.


They have the Hardys one on one at the next ppv.


----------



## TD Stinger

JBL, stop saying “Loaded Division.” These 2 teams are literally all you credibly have, for now.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

American "why should I give a f*ck about them" Alpha


----------



## Headliner

The disrespect the Usos have been getting is super annoying.


----------



## Architect-Rollins

The Uso's heel turn was the best thing to happen to them. Especially look wise.


----------



## Uptown King

Jason Jordan's kicks are stylish.


----------



## Joseph92

A loaded Smackdown tag team division? They have no one basically!


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Glad we're seeing some progression in The Usos vs AA feud. Just have them fight it out until they can't do it anymore.


----------



## Trophies

It's been so long since American Alpha came out to their music...it's pretty cool.


----------



## wkc_23

Uptown King said:


> On SDL with AJ holding the title it could be better booked. Also if they get Brock he won't appear as much so the belt would have no choice but to get a lot of attention since it be the defacto number one title.


I just feel like it's a filler type deal, until Orton is done with Bray, like I was mentioning earlier. Then goes back to the main event scene.

But hey, if AJ ends up getting the US championship, he would raise the prestige of that title a fuck ton. Would not complain.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

So after this match, a team from RAW or NXT debuts?


----------



## Dolorian

One Winged Angel said:


> AA getting crickets... c'mon people..


They have been getting underwhelming reactions from the start.


----------



## StylesP1

Alpha are the best tag team in WWE, yet WWE have destroyed the momentum they had coming from NXT. Sucks man. Hopefully they can get back on track.


----------



## Phaedra

The uso's need to start wearing RR merch you know for dat heat lol. also it would make me lawl.


----------



## Uptown King

Phaedra said:


> rowan should be released so he can go and play a viking on the indies.


What's wrong with that in the WWE.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

I think Enzo and Big Cass debut on SDL after the Usos retain the titles.


----------



## wwetna1

Introduce a new tag team add here or at least Shelton

Kinda hope SD gets Golden Truth. They are over would make for a good one month run, and both can still go. I'd bet my ass Road Dogg can write for Killings and Dustin after years of working with them


----------



## The High King

golden truth to cost AA and then feud with AA.
Please no


----------



## Uptown King

StylesP1 said:


> Alpha are the best tag team in WWE, yet WWE have destroyed the momentum they had coming from NXT. Sucks man. Hopefully they can get back on track.


They would of benefitted from going to MNR to start all over again, fresh new start.


----------



## Lewdog1976

Uptown King said:


> What's wrong with that in the WWE.


Eric Rowan... Berzerker 2.0


----------



## Crasp

Dolorian said:


> They have been getting underwhelming reactions from the start.


They got a great pop when first drafted, coming off a hot NXT run. Then SD booked the entire division into the ground.


----------



## Jay Valero

Phaedra said:


> rowan should be released so he can go and play a viking on the indies.


Would be awesome.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

IF that was indeed AJ as a face earlier then I'm glad that they've let him keep his cocky edge. There's very little you'd need to change about his character at all as a face.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

So many ad breaks. How do americans cope?

But theres some baseball on, always been meaning to start watching that


----------



## Phaedra

TD Stinger said:


> JBL, stop saying “Loaded Division.” These 2 teams are literally all you credibly have, for now.


better yet, stop speaking on my tv. I don't wanna hear any of it.


----------



## wkc_23

Jay Valero said:


> Yeah, same here. It's completely distracting me from the stuff I'm supposed to be paying attention to.


Wish they would just get rid of the dude. But I heard that was Vince's dude, so he'll end up just sticking around :tripsscust


----------



## Uptown King

Just think if Reigns was to join SDL and turn heel he could start a stable with the Usos.


----------



## the_hound

holy fuck holy duck yasssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss D I FUCKING Y yassssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Jay Valero

wwetna1 said:


> Introduce a new tag team add here or at least Shelton


Forgot about Shelton.


----------



## Headliner

The High King said:


> golden truth to cost AA and then feud with AA.
> Please no


I'm thinking Enzo and Cass comes out after the match.


----------



## wwetna1

StylesP1 said:


> Alpha are the best tag team in WWE, yet WWE have destroyed the momentum they had coming from NXT. Sucks man. Hopefully they can get back on track.


WWE didn't destory their momentum. They need to look in the mirror. They squashed the Wyatts and pinned Orton. They squashed the standard of WWE tag wrestling in the usos, beat them while hurt after an injruy angle, and so on. They got Hype Bros spot after Ryder's injury. They got the same Talking Smack time as other teams. They even took the way more over Rhyno and Slater off tv to push the dweebs to the belts. Come on, at some point Alpha has to own that. They should not have been made champs so soon and they need to learn how to work a crowd who simply doesn't mark out for them like Full Sail.

It's comical how much better actual teams on SDL have done than them. Hell it is comical how much mroe women like Mella and Alexa stepped in and created a connection better with the audience


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

This has been a long ass commercial break


----------



## The High King

Uptown King said:


> Just think if Reigns was to join SDL and turn heel he could start a stable with the Usos.


I might be alone but want Reigns nowhere near Smackdown the superior show 
even if Vince thinks little of it and uses it as a dumping ground


----------



## Lewdog1976

TyAbbotSucks said:


> This has been a long ass commercial break


...but I need to learn how to get rid of my Hep C.


----------



## Leather Rebel

I love Smackdown, but one thing they really fuck up is their tag division. Hope they rebuild it better with the new teams coming.


----------



## wkc_23

Uptown King said:


> Just think if Reigns was to join SDL and turn heel he could start a stable with the Usos.


The best chance they had of turning him was after he retired the Undertaker. And nope, still a babyface. Unfortunately, I don't think he'll ever turn heel. Which is ridiculous.


----------



## wwetna1

Uptown King said:


> Just think if Reigns was to join SDL and turn heel he could start a stable with the Usos.


Pissed off Reigns and thugged out Usos works for me


----------



## Jay Valero

wkc_23 said:


> Wish they would just get rid of the dude. But I heard that was Vince's dude, so he'll end up just sticking around :tripsscust


Totes Vince's guy. Which is why I wanted chants. The more obvious/uncomfortable/embarrassing it is for Vince and the E the better. If they're gonna keep that guy around, they should be shat upon in perpetuity.


----------



## Crasp

Crowd sounds like they're warming up!


----------



## Leather Rebel

Beatiful, beatiful moonsault, man.


----------



## wkc_23

For some reason, I thought that was a 3 count.


----------



## Irrelevant

I love Gable's moonsault


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Chad Gable looks like he was born to chase the US Championship. Maybe win it here and there.


----------



## Lewdog1976

WTf was that double clutch by the ref on the count?


----------



## Phaedra

Uptown King said:


> What's wrong with that in the WWE.


They're spoil sports. lol.


----------



## SureUmm

Gable's suplexes are noice. The way he lifts them vertically then gets under them with the T-bone.


----------



## StylesP1

Crowd is hot for the match at least. Good match minus the commercials.


----------



## the_hound

this mach with the same outcome


----------



## Leather Rebel

Jimmy with the wide open eyes to make sure his brother come to the rescue. :lmao


----------



## wwetna1

I don't get Alpha not playing to the crowd once in this match, not even a look


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Saxton is already an upgrade on Otunga


----------



## Lewdog1976

Ouch that was a botch. One of the Uso's got dropped on his head.


----------



## wkc_23

What a match


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

OooooooosOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Headliner

That was a good match.:mark:


----------



## Taroostyles

Really good match


----------



## DeeGirl

wkc_23 said:


> For some reason, I thought that was a 3 count.


Agreed, actually had to rewind and rewatch it there. it's like the ref resists starting the count at first.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Good match.


----------



## Unca_Laguna

Did that match have two separate three-counts where the guy didn't kick out?


----------



## Leather Rebel

Usos have an incredible chemistry as a tag team.


----------



## Uptown King

Usos own AA.


----------



## Abisial

LOL FUCK OFF WITH THE SHINING STARS


----------



## Mango13

Primo and Epico lmfao


----------



## the_hound

you got to be fucking kidding me, the fuck


----------



## starsfan24

Good ole Shining Stars.


----------



## Architect-Rollins

The shining stars :lol


----------



## wwetna1

USOS dusted that ass finally


----------



## Crasp

In Punk We Trust said:


> Saxton is already an upgrade on Otunga


True but honestly and empty chair would be an upgrade over Otunga.


----------



## StylesP1

Oh for fucks sake...


----------



## razzathereaver

Shining Stars fpalm


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Shining stars :mark:


----------



## Mordecay

Told you it would be the fucking Shining Stars hahahahahahaha


----------



## Headliner

They really still forcing this Shining Star bullshit.:no:


----------



## Godlike13

Bwhahah. Just when you thought this division couldn't get worse.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Very solid match all-around.

And then... The Shining Stars. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Taroostyles

Lol at that addition


----------



## Unca_Laguna

Just what SD tag needs! MOAR JOBBAS!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Shining Stars :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Primo and Epico still exist?


----------



## Jay Valero

Usos are so much better than diet steiner bros.


----------



## I am the Storm

Primo and Epico.
:bunk


----------



## Uptown King

Lol SDL gets Primo and Epico.


----------



## DeeGirl

Primo's been in WWE for nearly a decade now, how the fuck has he pulled that off?


----------



## Kabraxal

Besr thing the SHining Stars have done... ow can they do more?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Ricans fresh off da boat!!!

Hahahahahaha!

Kidding, I got love for my brown Rican bros.


----------



## Trophies

The Shining Stars...you gotta be kidding me


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Shining Stars off of Raw.

:mark:


----------



## Dolorian

Jinder Veins on SD


----------



## TD Stinger

……Primo & Epico? Lol.

If they do no get one of the big Raw teams, they are fucking over Smackdown hard.


----------



## Irrelevant

:lmao


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

Uh the shining stars and now jinder?


----------



## Abisial

LOL FUCKING JINDER MAHAL 



They drugged Shane and Bryan before this trade didn't they.


----------



## wkc_23

Please be stiff with Mojo, Jinder.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

The Shining Stars instead of Enzo and Cass?LMAO


----------



## dclikewah

Primo and Epico, and the crowd goes mild! Meanwhile JBL is acting like Hulk Hogan just returned


----------



## Victor Chaos

Looks like The Shining Stars are replacing the Vaudevillians.


----------



## wwetna1

Primo and Epico have the look they had when they joined up with Carlito before he got let go and they beat down some fools on SD


----------



## starsfan24

And now Mojo vs. Jinder. This is falling off quickly.


----------



## FrostyNova

Is that it? tell me thats not it.......


----------



## the_hound

jinder mahal WTF


----------



## FasihFranck

No one cares about the Shining Stars lol


----------



## Leather Rebel

Everyone here (including me) saying Enzo/Cass, New Day, Club, etc. What we got? Fucking Shining Stars. 

And now Jinder Mahal. :lmao
I guess a lot of people here want Mahal to stiff the shit out of Mojo.


----------



## Taroostyles

Ugh Mojo vs Jinder this should be funny atleast


----------



## StylesP1

Put the needle in my balls...

Needle in my balls...

Cronin brothers stand up.


----------



## Crasp

At least they appear to have dropped the shitty gimmick. And they ain't bad wrestlers at all.


----------



## Master Bate

Please work stiff pls Jinder.


----------



## Will Thompson

RIP Smackdown Tag division. The shining stars? As if things weren't bad enough there..... SMH...

And now freaking Jinder Mahal. This isn't looking too Good for Smackdown at this rate. Hopefully their are better things to come...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

AND IT GETS WORSE !! WE GO FROM THE SHINING STARS TO...............

MOJO RAWLEY V. JINDER MAHAL :mj4:mj4:mj4


----------



## Joseph92

Just when you thought the tag team division could not get any worse, here comes Primo and Epico!


----------



## THANOS

I thought SD was getting New Day? 

I really hope we get Joe.


----------



## Steve Black Man

The Shining Stars!!!!!! :mark:

:lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Shining Stars AND Jinder.

:ha


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Hawkins for Jinder in the jobber swap then


----------



## Uptown King

Come on guys Jinder cannot be any worst than Crews, Kalisto and Hawkins.


----------



## SovereignVA

No Club, no Enzo/Cass even, but Costa fucking Rica? :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer

WELP. SDL sure is falling off quick. :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Holy fuck, this might be the biggest "piss break" match I've ever seen :lmao


----------



## ElTerrible

Who did American Alpha piss off? Feuding with the Puerto Rican tourism bureau. 

Jinder Mahal. Ugh. This gets worse and worse.


----------



## JosePvstor

PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF SHITTY TAG TEAM DIVISION
Who cares about Primo/Epico/American Alpha

they suck, they r so boring to see. I want Hardys or Cesaro/Sheamus on SD

And now Jinder Mahal. Someone please kill me.


----------



## SureUmm

Hardbody Mahal gonna claim another victim?


----------



## Victor Chaos

FasihFranck said:


> No one cares about the Shining Stars lol


Nor should they.


----------



## The High King

bad enough AA lose yet again, but now face a program with the shining shits


----------



## Prayer Police

Jinder Mahal in two matches in one week!!!?


----------



## Honey Bucket

Primo and Epico must have major dirt on Vince to stay around as long as they have.

Seriously, who gives a fuck about these guys?


----------



## FasihFranck

Main event worthy Jinder vs Mojo


----------



## Uptown King

I agree about the Shinning Stars though. But honestly they just need a character and gimmick change and they be fine.


----------



## Foley's Socko

Battle of the titans, Jinder vs. Mojo I've been waiting a long time to see this one


----------



## Steve Black Man

wwetna1 said:


> They have the Hardys one on one at the next ppv.


Didn't stop them from bringing Owens to Smackdown.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

No reason why Jinder can't be in the US title picture from time to time. 

And also as a legit mid-card heel. He can be an ADR type heel before ADR's first WWE run went stale.


----------



## Roxinius

I swear those two worthless idiots must have pictures of Vince fucking children there is no reason they should have jobs at this point


----------



## KingCosmos

Come on guys Primo and Epico can be a good team when they don't have a stereotype gimmick


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

Can wwe not see that smackdowns tag division is literally just the usos and american alpha? Why the shining stars? The worst selection from raw...


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Shining Stars? That's an Odd Choice. I thought it'd be Gallows/Anderson or Enzo/Cass.

But that match between AA and The Usos were awesome. Those two teams really need to be the main players of the Tag Division.

Welp. I was right about Jinder going to SD. GO GET 'EM MOJO!


----------



## Oneiros

Primo and Epico for Slater and Rhyno
Jinder for Hawkins

Don't act like the world just ended. You can do that if no other team comes to SD though.


----------



## safc-scotty

That looked as though they've dropped the Shining Stars gimmick. In all fairness they are a decent enough in ring team but Smackdown have enough jobber teams and needed two big names to even out the divisions. The Good Brothers and the New Day or Enzo/Cass would have been nice. In fact, I still think Enzo/Cass will move at some point tonight.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

AngryConsumer said:


> Very solid match all-around.
> 
> And then... The Shining Stars. :lmao :lmao :lmao


I choose to focus on the positives. It was a great TV match and Primo and Epico didn't have timeshare pamphlets or hawaiian shirts. 

Maybe their gimmick wont be "we're not from here, look at our crazy passports"


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> AND IT GETS WORSE !! WE GO FROM THE SHINING STARS TO...............
> 
> MOJO RAWLEY V. JINDER MAHAL :mj4:mj4:mj4


Been a while, but it's gif time dude


----------



## Crasp

I'm arguably at times a Smackdown apologist but there really is no excusing this next match's existence.


----------



## Jay Valero

The G.O.A.T said:


> Looks like The Shining Stars are replacing the Vaudevillians.


Good point.


----------



## Headliner

Well, AA is out of the title picture and demoted to the WOAT team. So either Enzo & Cass or the New Day must be facing the Usos next.


----------



## Dolorian

Jinder Veins to stiff the hell out of Mojo now.


----------



## Taroostyles

If SD gets no other tag teams look how lopsided the tag divisions are 

Raw would have Hardys, Club, New Day, Revival, Shesaro, Enzo and Cass, and Slater and Rhyno.

SD would need 2 teams plus DIY to make it even close to even


----------



## Hell in a Cage

Just ridiculous!

Who the hell feuds with the Usos now? Are there even any face teams left without Slater & Rhyno gone??

Surely that's not it...


----------



## In Punk We Trust

I hate Mojo come on Jinder


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Mojo vs Jinder here or Mojo vs some ex-RAW mid-carder.


----------



## starsfan24

Oh great. We have to listen to the Andre announcement all year long.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Rob Gronkowski = proud job creator


----------



## Headliner

They really gonna use Gronk to get this piece of trash over.:no:


----------



## StylesP1

Taroostyles said:


> If SD gets no other tag teams look how lopsided the tag divisions are
> 
> Raw would have Hardys, Club, New Day, Revival, Shesaro, Enzo and Cass, and Slater and Rhyno.
> 
> SD would need 2 teams plus DIY to make it even close to even


Hope to see DIY and one other team for sure.


----------



## Mango13

Jinder lmao


----------



## Jay Valero

I hate everything about Boston.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol JBL and the announce team putting over Primo and Epico as if they're some big time team and the division is about to get more competitive, have they never watched them like ever? They've been jobbers their entire careers and have been at their lowest point of jobbing on this recent run.


----------



## razzathereaver

Is that Ellsworth's long lost fully-chinned brother?


----------



## AngryConsumer

Can Jinder decapitate Mojo tonight? :lol


----------



## Master Bate

Jinder stiffing people is bad...

But it's actually making me want to match his matches. 

Lol


----------



## DeeGirl

Come on Mr. Roids!!!


----------



## wwe9391

oh god lol


----------



## Steve Black Man

Hey look, it's Mojo "Piss Break" Rawley and Jinder "What Else Is On?" Mahal!! :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

Alright, now to see how Jinder stiffs his opponent tonight.


----------



## JosePvstor

Here comes the one who eats the cum of Gronkowski


----------



## Mordecay

They even get full entrances and the Usos didn't :fuckthis


----------



## wkc_23

Mojo needs one of these


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Ok Gronk is there, somewhat makes sense. Still get this shit off my TV :Out


----------



## DWils

Jinder My Balls


----------



## I am the Storm

Gronk!
:mark:
5x


----------



## FasihFranck

Rob Gronkowski is also on SD now


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Mojo is DAT dude bruh!


----------



## ElTerrible

See that´s how you get a reject like Mojo over. Put him up against Jinder. He´ll be traded back to Raw tomorrow to feud with Roman.


----------



## Unca_Laguna

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> No reason why Jinder can't be in the US title picture from time to time.


I can think of a reason.

Lets see if he stiffs Mojo like he did Balor.


----------



## Oneiros

That guy in the crowd again. fpalm

You fucking stay put.


----------



## SAMCRO

So is Mojo's new gimmick that he's friends with Gronkowski?


----------



## Leather Rebel

Crasp said:


> I'm arguably at times a Smackdown apologist but there really is no excusing this next match's existence.


Has to have a reason to show Gronk in the audience. :vince5


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Jinder in the 'best shape of his career'


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Why are jobbers having a match vs each other?


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

Jay Valero said:


> I hate everything about Boston.


You'll love my signature.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

"We want Gronk" literally seconds into the match :lmao


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I wonder if Charlotte is gonna come to Smackdown?


----------



## Prayer Police

Jinder is gonna knock out Mojo too.


----------



## TD_DDT

Jinder taking the best roids of his career. Still working stiff too.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

JBL seems rather tame tonight. I was sure he would be bashing Byron for sure.


----------



## Nolo King

Holy crap, Smackdown has enough jobbers for goodness sakes.

I wish they would give Jinder a proper push. Guys been eating a ton of chicken in vain.


----------



## StylesP1

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I wonder if Charlotte is gonna come to Smackdown?


Charlotte and either Emma or Dana. My guesses


----------



## Lewdog1976

You guys here that? That was a pin drop.


----------



## ElTerrible

I mean seriously does anyone want to see Tinder Mahal.


----------



## SAMCRO

LOl i love that the only thing you get after winning that Andre battle royal is you get to have the trophy outside the ring during your matches for no reason at all.


----------



## The High King

you just know Mojo is a total a-hole personally


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Gronk actually looks like Ellsworth :lol


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

MillionDollarProns said:


> Why are jobbers having a match vs each other?


It's almost a certainty that this will be the biggest moment of Jinders career/life let him have this


----------



## Mango13

Lmao of course they are gonna get Gronk involved in some way


----------



## Crasp

Hell in a Cage said:


> Just ridiculous!
> 
> Who the hell feuds with the Usos now? Are there even any face teams left without Slater & Rhyno gone??
> 
> Surely that's not it...


New Day still rumoured to be Smackdown-bound, someone earlier was speculating that Sheamus & Cesaro might be coming over, Enzo & Cass were also rumoured to be coming if New Day didn't, plus a lot of people are expecting NXT's D.I.Y. to come to Smackdown.


----------



## wkc_23

Beer bath


----------



## FasihFranck

I hope SD doesn't focus much on Women's division just like RAW did and that was a major flop


----------



## Leather Rebel

How is that not a DQ? :lmao


----------



## redban

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> "We want Gronk" literally seconds into the match :lmao


Oh my -- I thought they were chanting "CM Punk"


----------



## StylesP1

Gronk is officially Mojo's finisher.


----------



## Nolo King

Mojo is whack..


----------



## SovereignVA

Fuck Mojo's push cause of Gronkowski


----------



## Master Bate

Rob is probably going to be more over than Mojo ever will be.

And he hasn't wrestled a match lol.


----------



## AngryConsumer

:eyeroll


----------



## SureUmm

R-Truth having acid flashbacks watching that finish.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Mojo is the next Cena... I'm tellin' y'all.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Commentary seems quieter without Mauro around.


----------



## the_hound

dq much ref


----------



## Dolorian

I'll see that beer bath as a "punishment" of sorts for Jinder Veins stiffing Balor last night.


----------



## Abisial

The High King said:


> you just know Mojo is a total a-hole personally


Total opposite actually.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Please trade Mojo


----------



## Taroostyles

Lol at them pushing Mojo cause he's friends with Gronk


----------



## Oneiros

I hate this guy. 

Not Mojo, the football guy.


----------



## I am the Storm

Gronk with the assist.
:banderas
NE 5x champs
:mark:


----------



## Nolo King

That should technically be a DQ.. Jinder versus Gronk at Wrestlemania?


----------



## FrostyNova

JBL sucks as a heel commentator.


----------



## SAMCRO

Mojo is seriously getting a push because he's friends with Gonkowski, un fucking believable.


----------



## DeeGirl

I legitimately hate this man and all of his friends, total cringe show there.


----------



## Lothario

Mojo stiffed the hell outta Jinder on that one :lmao


----------



## wkc_23

Leather Rebel said:


> How is that not a DQ? :lmao


Cause, WWE logic.


----------



## FasihFranck

Why is he celebrating as if he won the WWE championship


----------



## Crasp

MillionDollarProns said:


> Why are jobbers having a match vs each other?


Jobbers? You just know Vince has big plans for Mojo, and he intends to inflict them upon us all.


----------



## Mango13

Shane out next? here comes Sasha and Charlotte


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

That's a 15 dollar beer my man Gronk just wasted fpalm


----------



## Dolorian

Lothario said:


> Mojo stiffed the hell outta Jinder on that one :lmao


Good!


----------



## Hell in a Cage

Crasp said:


> New Day still rumoured to be Smackdown-bound, someone earlier was speculating that Sheamus & Cesaro might be coming over, Enzo & Cass were also rumoured to be coming if New Day didn't, plus a lot of people are expecting NXT's D.I.Y. to come to Smackdown.



Well if Smackdown gets all 4 of those they might be right :grin2:


----------



## StylesP1

Here we go. Guesses on who SDL gets? Charlotte and Emma here. Anyone but Sasha please.


----------



## AngryConsumer

FasihFranck said:


> Why is he celebrating as if he won the WWE championship


*HYPE*


----------



## Victor Chaos

TJ Perkins still sucks.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Yay! Another win for Mojo! It's great to see one of my faves win consistently for once lol.


----------



## Leather Rebel

FasihFranck said:


> Why is he celebrating as if he won the WWE championship


Still more decent that when Luger beats Yokozuna for count out. :lmao


----------



## KingCosmos

So we all going to ignore Mojo rocking the shit out of Jinder lol


----------



## A PG Attitude

FasihFranck said:


> Why is he celebrating as if he won the WWE championship


'He's having fun Maggle!'


----------



## starsfan24

Charlotte and Sasha time.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Primo and Epico, bleh. Every pick for Smackdown really needed to be a steal to make up for yesterday's pillaging. I would've loved to see The Club come over even if it was just to bolster the tag division and they had nothing to do with AJ.


----------



## bradatar

That was stiff as fuck. This is revenge for Jinder going ham on Reigns and Balor recently.


----------



## Dolorian

Leather Rebel said:


> How is that not a DQ? :lmao


Because the radiation coming out of Jinder Roids actually evaporated the beer before it actually touched him.


----------



## SureUmm

Pretty psyched for heel TJP tonight. I think he's gonna kill it in this role.


----------



## The High King

Taroostyles said:


> Lol at them pushing Mojo cause he's friends with Gronk


before gronk he was jobbing now gronk is his friend a push arrives.


----------



## Lewdog1976

StylesP1 said:


> Here we go. Guesses on who SDL gets? Charlotte and Emma here. Anyone but Sasha please.


Sasha and Dana Brooke.


----------



## Crasp

I would LOVE Charlotte & Emma. But that just seems way too logical.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

StylesP1 said:


> Charlotte and either Emma or Dana. My guesses


I hope so too! :smile2: Emma might get used better on Smackdown. Dana is improving and working on Smackdown could help, Charlotte is awesome so she can really help build the division. Maybe Nia will come though since her and Charlotte are feuding at the moment.


----------



## Lothario

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Commentary seems quieter without Mauro around.


Thats because Mauro actually had a personality.


----------



## Abisial

I want to see "The Shining Stars" and "Jinder Mahal" as Smackdowns "Curt Hawkins" and "Heath and Rhino"


----------



## In Punk We Trust

In before SD get Alicia Fox and Tamina :lol


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

FasihFranck said:


> Why is he celebrating as if he won the WWE championship


Because delivering WWE the celebrity cross promotion they crave is probably the only meaningful thing Mojo will ever do.


----------



## Jay Valero

StylesP1 said:


> Here we go. Guesses on who SDL gets? Charlotte and Emma here. * Anyone but Sasha please*.


Raw can keep ****** face.


----------



## Unca_Laguna

The G.O.A.T said:


> TJ Perkins still sucks.


He's a spot monkey. They've got their role.


----------



## Dolorian

Ok let's see who comes to SD now...


----------



## Lewdog1976

Asuka is still champ right? So I doubt she comes tonight.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Shane O'Mac :mark:


----------



## Uptown King

Charlotte about to appear.


----------



## wkc_23

Charlotte and maybe Asuka? Pls no Dana Brooke.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I feel like Shane tries to interact with the kids in the crowd when he comes out, that is so sweet! Shane is a cool guy, well he seems like he is.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

So JBL isn't bullying Byron tonight...

I'll give it until next week..


----------



## Mango13

Sasha gonna come out in 3-2-1


----------



## TD Stinger

Please just be Charlotte. Maybe Emma too. But God no Sasha.


----------



## starsfan24

Charlotte and Sasha I'd bet.


----------



## FrostyNova

Here comes the Queen.


----------



## Crasp

Oh lord it is gonna be Shasha innit.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Just not Dana, please. Anyone else. Now to think, let me correct myself. Not Dana and Nia, anyone else.


----------



## the_hound

WE WANT AUSKA WE WANK AUSKA


----------



## Lothario

Dolorian said:


> Good!



:lol 

Well knew it was comin'! Hopefully it becomes a pattern until dude gets the memo he's supposed to protect his coworkers as opposed to maiming them because he's disgruntled.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Byron looks so happy too be on SD bless him


----------



## Uptown King

What if SDL gets Alicia Fox as well. Hasn't she been complaining about not being used more.


----------



## Mordecay

Tag match incoming


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Charlotte!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Why does Shane McMahon always sound like he's about to bawl his eyes out.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Give me The Queen! .... and EMMA! :homer :homer :homer


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Charlotte and maybe Sasha time ?


----------



## starsfan24

Lol of course she gets her own entrance.

Ok jk everyone gets their entrance.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

FEEL THE GLOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NAOMI!!!!!!!!!


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Why the entrances just send them all out together


----------



## Unca_Laguna

They're making a BIG to-do out of the women's division reveals.

I smell an Asuka debut.


----------



## djpiccalo

Wtf is this


----------



## Lothario

Sasha, plz.


----------



## wkc_23

Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten said:


> Why does Shane McMahon always sound like he's about to ball his eyes out.


Thought the same. I was like why is Shane about to break down rn :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

The entire women's division... all 4 of them? :lol


----------



## Uptown King

Byron is on SDL now?


----------



## FrostyNova

and of course they drag these entrances.


----------



## KingCosmos

The greatest ass in WWE Naomi puts bliss to shame


----------



## StylesP1

Ready for a serious Carmella heel run.


----------



## SAMCRO

OK are they seriously bringing every woman out one by one and giving theme each entrances? Why?


----------



## Roxinius

Do we really need to bring them all out


----------



## Kabraxal

Naomi can't get a reaction for anything XD nattie just got a better reaction for crying out loud...


----------



## Mango13

Carmella always looking fine as fuck


----------



## wwetna1

Hot f'n damn at Mella in them pants


----------



## FasihFranck

What a waste of time and its 5 am here and I have to go to school tomorrow


----------



## the_hound

damn becky mmmmm


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Carmella getting them reactions :mark:


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Awww she should have put UV paint on the title. C'mon Naomi get it together


----------



## Stinger Fan

They put out the entire womens roster just to introduce another womans wrestler? lol You can't just introduce her?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

They really aren't bout to give each and everyone of them an intro are they?


----------



## Nolo King

Seriously, they are gonna give us their entrances..


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Becky is awesome! I'm glad she is staying on Smackdown!!!!!!


----------



## Jay Valero

Why is Becky dressed like Betty Rubble?


----------



## Dolorian

Lothario said:


> :lol
> 
> Well knew it was comin'! Hopefully it becomes a pattern until dude gets the memo he's supposed to protect his coworkers as opposed to maiming them because he's disgruntled.


Yeah as I said a few posts back I wouldn't be surprised if that beer bath was a punishment for stiffing Balor last night.

They should smack him up until he gets his veins in order.


----------



## Crasp

lol Becky. Nerd. <3


----------



## MillionDollarProns

:mark: The crowd putting Becky's theme over


----------



## Lothario

Becky is happy as hell tonight. Has gotta be Charlotte:lol


----------



## Joseph92

Man that division looks so weak!


----------



## AngryConsumer

More body being shown from Becky! I'm a fan of this. 

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mango13

Becky gonna rock the skirt from now on? I am okay with this.


----------



## Irrelevant

Becky's gear is awful.


----------



## RocksPie

I hope it's Emma but it's Charlotte


----------



## Mox Girl

Hahaha Shane's face when Ellsworth took the mic from him :lol


----------



## Leather Rebel

Maybe I'm the only one, but still loves Elsworth like day 1. :lmao


----------



## razzathereaver

I thought he was going to say "Naomi is a whore" for a split second :lol


----------



## wwetna1

SAMCRO said:


> OK are they seriously bringing every woman out one by one and giving theme each entrances? Why?


Because the SDL women are treated as greater than the tag teams and all always get tv time and to show their individual entrances/personalities


----------



## Uptown King

Lol at Naomi coming at Ellsworth.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Why is that geek stealing Roman Reigns 'With all due respect line'?.


----------



## Kabraxal

Naomi is so bad...


----------



## Mango13

God Naomi should never have a mic in her hands ever again


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

LMFAO Naomi!

She wins life for the day.

Night all.


----------



## Dolorian

Charlotte.


----------



## Lewdog1976

Oh lord what a horrible segment... don't let Naomi talk.


----------



## the_hound

mehhhh


----------



## SureUmm

Is James Ellsworth going for a Fred Durst look? :lol


----------



## In Punk We Trust

wooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Oneiros

It's gonna be Charlotte. They wouldn't all come out for anybody that isn't Charlotte.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Tamina?


----------



## Mordecay

Charlie is here


----------



## Abisial

I would lol if it was Tamina



EDIT: LMFAO IT IS GTFOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## AngryConsumer

Referring to Ellsworth as a sidechick. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Crasp

LOL what a troll! Shane! LOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## SovereignVA

That Tamina troll.


----------



## wkc_23

Be funny if he said Tamina


Edit:HE ACTUALLY SAID HER :HA :HA


----------



## Mox Girl

LMAO swerve :lmao


----------



## Uptown King

I thought Tamina was already on SDL?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

WHAT A TROLL JOB BY SHANE !!!! LMAOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## DirectorsCut

Shane did a good job trolling me.


----------



## wwe9391

Tamina hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Architect-Rollins

:lol


----------



## THANOS

:lmao


----------



## StylesP1

Oh my fucking christ


----------



## razzathereaver

Shane just swerved the shit out of everyone.


----------



## Headliner

That was the GOAT swerve.:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## wwetna1

Trolling like all fuck there Shane O Mac


----------



## starsfan24

Lol random af Tamina.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

:lmao Tamina in 2017


----------



## Prayer Police

Lol, Tamina!

Are they chanting for Sasha or Charlotte?


----------



## SAMCRO

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL SERIOUSLY? ARE YOU F"ING KIDDING ME? Tamina?!?


----------



## Mango13

Tamina? when is the last time this chick has actually wrestled? can't believe she is still under contract lol


----------



## DeeGirl

That absolute tease :lmao :lmao :lmao

Total crickets.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Hahahahaha poor Tamina. I don't dislike there, but that trolling will no help her. :lmao


----------



## Nolo King

Great troll job!


----------



## DWils

"Her father murdered his girlfriend....Tamina"


----------



## Fufflefuff

Poor Tamina. You could feel the crowd die.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

She's a free agent so not really a trade


----------



## Unca_Laguna

Oh great. Now SD has their own Nia Jax.


----------



## Ratedr4life

Tamina :lmao

That was fucking terrible.


----------



## Hawkke

Shane o' Mac with that :troll


----------



## AngryConsumer

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## FasihFranck

Good trolling by ShanoMac


----------



## Oneiros

Charlotte is still coming. Wait.


----------



## Lothario

"We want Sasha?"


----------



## Uptown King

I still see Charlotte coming out.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

BAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Hey Tamina is back, I'm glad she has recovered!


----------



## Mordecay

That fucking troll


----------



## Victor Chaos

Shane bringing out the entire Smackdown Women's division so they can all bow down to Queen Charlotte.


----------



## starsfan24

Ok there it is.


----------



## StylesP1

There we go!!!! Now give me Charlotte vs Becky now!!!!!


----------



## I am the Storm

Becky looks just, well....
:banderas
wens3
:sodone


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Queen Titties kadakadakada


----------



## Kabraxal

I want Emma... give me Emma on SDL.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Here comes the true queen :mark:


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Lol, at Shane trolling.

Oh, hey, Charlotte.


----------



## DWils

Where is Alicia Fox? Is she still under contract with WWE?


----------



## wwetna1

BEcky smiling like my boo is traveling the road with me again


----------



## Boba Fett

The Queen has arrived !!!


----------



## Will Thompson

Ahahaha.....

That troll job by Shane. A plus....


----------



## SovereignVA

She's the one that lost the title to Bayley and got wrecked by Nia Jax, right?


----------



## Mox Girl

Carmella being all like "yeah whatever" when Charlotte came out :lol


----------



## Jay Valero

The Queen!!!

Naturally.


----------



## wwe9391

The Queen is here!!!!


----------



## Leather Rebel

You know what? He is right. Charlotte is maybe the most important trade of all this "shake up".


----------



## Oneiros

Called it. :jericho3


----------



## Nolo King

Way to downplay Tamina.. LOL!


----------



## the_hound

well its to give up on smackdown, thanks creative you cunts


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

The future 43x womens champion

BOW DOWN TO YOUR GODDAM QUEEN PEASENTS


----------



## Stinger Fan

I would have had Charlotte attack Naomi to debut her


----------



## Mordecay

Becky must be so happy Charlotte is on SD though, she has her road partner back


----------



## AngryConsumer

*WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!* :mark:


----------



## safc-scotty

Thank fuck they've kept Charlotte and Sasha apart.

Sasha needs to play out her story with Bayley on Raw.


----------



## Headliner

Well, I hope Naomi at least keep the title until Summerslam because it's obvious Charlotte's taking that title. As far as Tamina, I had no idea she was still on the roster. Useless, worthless.


----------



## FasihFranck

Greatest acquisition so that means SD aren't getting anyone else big


----------



## Prayer Police

Where the hell is Summer Rae?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Peacock Charlotte is great. Dang way to cut off her entrance dang dude!


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp

Did Charlotte just stay on the ramp and then go home?

Where was the interaction with the other women?


----------



## Lewdog1976

How did Nia Jax lose so much weight in one night? Oh nevermind that's Tamina.


----------



## Joseph92

I don't know about anyone else, but I really like Charlotte's enterance music.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Charlotte has been looking so hot lately :banderas wens3


----------



## SAMCRO

I feel so bad for Charlotte, her competition on SDL is pure shit.


----------



## Mox Girl

She didn't even do anything :lol What was the point lol.


----------



## Trophies

Shane trolling with Tamina :lmao thank God for Charlotte


----------



## Kabraxal

Weird... between Raw and SDL the most over women seem to be Becky and Bliss. And neither are the champion. Hmmmmm.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Becky VS Charlotte would destroy my dong :mark


----------



## starsfan24

No Sasha.


----------



## Uptown King

FasihFranck said:


> Greatest acquisition so that means SD aren't getting anyone else big


Maybe not.


----------



## wkc_23

That Shane troll.


----------



## Mordecay

Still think RAW has the advantage in women, but it's more even now


----------



## JC00

Welp Mike Johnson/PWinsder's credibility took a hit because looks like Sasha is staying on Raw


----------



## ElTerrible

Who said Vince would not try to sabotage Smackdown? LOL.


----------



## FrostyNova

YESSSSSS NO SASHA!!!


----------



## drougfree

:mark
well since now i dont have any reason to watch raw


----------



## Kratosx23

FasihFranck said:


> Greatest acquisition so that means SD aren't getting anyone else big


Didn't he say "perhaps the greatest acquisition in the womens division"? I thought that's what I heard. I certainly hope it is. I want Brock to show up. Nay, I NEED Brock to show up.


----------



## Victor Chaos

The Queen is finally here and looking like a Genetically Superior Goddess.


----------



## redban

They treated Charlotte as a major acquisition, but she's a heel; she's not supposed to look cool, enviable, or special.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp

Mordecay said:


> Becky must be so happy Charlotte is on SD though, she has her road partner back


She won't be so happy when she's jobbing to her 7 PPV's in a row.


----------



## Dolorian

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Dang way to cut off her entrance dang dude!


The peasants have no manners.


----------



## Joseph92

And even with Charlotte the Smackdown women's division needs help!


----------



## Crasp

Headliner said:


> Well, I hope Naomi at least keep the title until Summerslam because it's obvious Charlotte's taking that title. As far as Tamina, I had no idea she was still on the roster. Useless, worthless.


If she hadn't got injured and her father hadn't been a murderer they'd have dropped her.


----------



## Phaedra

Well lol they drained the energy out of the room before Charlotte lmfao. she got barely a pop because they had to do Tamina. jesus. make Tamina go away.


----------



## Hell in a Cage

The acquisition is good, the way it's all been done is horrible though! Why get everyone out and go to a break with no interaction or excitement? Same as Nakamura last week! Who in their right mind thought this was a good idea???


----------



## StylesP1

SAMCRO said:


> I feel so bad for Charlotte, her competition on SDL is pure shit.


Nah. Becky, Nattie and Naomi will make for some good feuds. Better than seeing Charlotte vs Sasha or Bayley again and again and again.


----------



## Lothario

No Sasha:cry


----------



## Jay Valero

Prayer Police said:


> Where the hell is Summer Rae?


Eating creampies out of Paige's butt.


----------



## V-Trigger

Still no Nakamura.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Give us Bork :mark: :mark: we want Bork


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Didn't he say "perhaps the greatest acquisition in the womens division"? I thought that's what I heard. I certainly hope it is. I want Brock to show up. Nay, I NEED Brock to show up.


The main event is the triple threat, unless brock comes out and attacks AJ then there is no way brocks announcement will be wasted like that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Poor Charlotte.


----------



## Meeki

The Asuka chants tho...


----------



## Kratosx23

ThePhenomenal-1 said:


> The main event is the triple threat, unless brock comes out and attacks AJ then there is no way brocks announcement will be wasted like that.


*sigh*


----------



## Ratedr4life

Okay I'll give it to them that was clever, bringing out Tamina to piss everyone off then to bring out who the fans were expecting in Charlotte.

:applause


----------



## safc-scotty

Kabraxal said:


> Weird... between Raw and SDL the most over women seem to be Becky and Bliss. And neither are the champion. Hmmmmm.


Most over on this weeks shows maybe. To be fair, the reactions to most of the women are so inconsistent that it's hard to judge who is 'the most over'. 

Also, Bliss is a two time champion 8 months or so into her main roster run so she's not done too bad for herself.


----------



## Will Thompson

That was a horrible way to introduce Charlotte though. Even with her aquisition though, SDL women's division needs more.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Lothario said:


> Thats because Mauro actually had a personality.


I hoped that he would come back, that doesn't seem like it will happen now. :frown2:


----------



## Lewdog1976

StylesP1 said:


> Nah. Becky, Nattie and Naomi will make for some good feuds. Better than seeing Charlotte vs Sasha or Bayley again and again and again.


Naomi needs a mouth piece... maybe they can bring back Brodus Clay to be her manager. 

Anyone else getting tired of these damn smoking commercials? Like EVERY single commercial break.


----------



## Uptown King

So Byron Saxton is on SDL now? Otunga on MNR?


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Rusev :mark: go on boy


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

Rusev on SD live!


----------



## wkc_23

Nobody gives a fuck about Sin Cara.


Rusev tho :mark: :mark:


----------



## Crasp

YES! RuRu!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Rusev getting a pop :bjpenn


----------



## the_hound

RUSEVVVVVVVVVVVV WITH LANA or get to fuck


----------



## Leather Rebel

YES, YES, YES, FUCKING RUSEV ON SMACKDOWN!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I was hoping SD would get Emma but guess not. 

Welcome to SD Charlotte and Tamina.


----------



## Mango13

Glad Rusev is coming to SDL he needs a fresh start


----------



## Dolorian

Nice pop for Rusev there.


----------



## Kratosx23

Lothario said:


> No Sasha:cry


Sasha/Charlotte 8 billion really gets you going bruh?


----------



## starsfan24

RU RU!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Dat pop for Rusev :banderas


----------



## DeeGirl

RUSEV ON SMACKDOWN YEAH :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Abisial

Aiden's push already beginning.


----------



## SAMCRO

Sin Cara, Jinder, Primo and Epico, Tamina, good god why did Shane want these fucking worthless jobbers?


----------



## Roxinius

It's ok guys sdl got botchcara


----------



## Desecrated

1 hour only? I have a flu, holy shit i swear this has been 2 hours.


----------



## Mainboy

Rusev now.

Fuck yes.


----------



## SureUmm

PUSH SIN CARA FUCK YEA


----------



## Phaedra

i have tears in my eyes for that twin peaks advert. I have genuinely never been so scared in all of my life watching tv as I was watching Twin Peaks. I don't know if i can sleep lol.


----------



## AngryConsumer

RUSEV! :mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos

Yes. Rusev coming to Smackdown!!


----------



## Headliner

Glad Rusev is coming but why move Sin Cara out of 205?


----------



## Lewdog1976

Oh damn Rusev got the jobber treatment... not even a live reveal.


----------



## Architect-Rollins

Rusev on SD without Lana.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I want to see how good SDL really is.. make something of the flops and fallen folks. If they can turn them into diamonds, I won't even be shocked.


----------



## TD Stinger

Nakamura squash?


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL them using an old pic of Rusev with long hair :lol


----------



## Nolo King

YEEEEEEEES! RUSEV!! I'm marking hard!!


----------



## FrostyNova

Fuck yeah!!! Rusev!!!:mark:


----------



## Trophies

Rusev about to be WWE Champ.


----------



## razzathereaver

So, how many trades are probably left?


----------



## Uptown King

Nice SDL gets Rusev.


----------



## Master Bate

Rusev on Smackdown..


So Rusev, Charlotte, Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn... Not bad.

Oh and the Tye, and Nakamura call up.

Smackdown is looking damn good. 


Of course AJ Styles, John Cena, Orton staying.


Also there's the small chance Roman may come after injury.

Looks damn good.


----------



## Prayer Police

Where's Gotch? Oh yeah....


----------



## Mordecay

Rusev announced in a video package fpalm, how the might have fallen, thank you Roman for that

Aiden about to get squashed by Tye


----------



## wwetna1

Rusev and Sin Cara to SDL too. Wonder why Lana wasn't in the graphic with him. 

Aiden English goign back to hsi NXT gimmick, lord thank god Gotch was fired


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

SAMCRO said:


> I feel so bad for Charlotte, her competition on SDL is pure shit.


I'm pretty happy to watch her dominate them one at a time


----------



## I am the Storm

RUSEV MACHKA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oneiros

Rusevvvv! I'm ashamed I didn't even think about him.


----------



## wkc_23

10! 10! 10!


----------



## Leather Rebel

They give Aiden English his singer gimmick of NXT back. Nice.


----------



## StylesP1

10 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## Mango13

They should of just fired this moron when they released his tag partner


----------



## Hawkke

YES!! NOW BLOODY WELL USE HIM RIGHT!!!!! STOP WITH THE BULLSHIT RUSEV TREATMENT!!
#SaveRusev

:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes


----------



## Joseph92

Rusev is a good pick-up for Smackdown.


----------



## scshaastin

Thank you tye lol


----------



## Lothario

This Dillinger meme. Ugh.


----------



## FasihFranck

"Big name" Sin Cara


----------



## starsfan24

Back to the singing gimmick I see.


----------



## Dolorian

I _really_ don't see it with Tye.


----------



## Nolo King

Damn, Aiden gonna be a jobber now..


----------



## Architect-Rollins

Lewdog1976 said:


> Oh damn Rusev got the jobber treatment... not even a live reveal.


He's out injured right now.


----------



## Uptown King

TD Stinger said:


> Nakamura squash?


Dillinger squash.


----------



## Unca_Laguna

So does Aiden English usually get inturrupted? Is that the shtick? Or did they cut him short?


----------



## SureUmm

Phaedra said:


> i have tears in my eyes for that twin peaks advert. I have genuinely never been so scared in all of my life watching tv as I was watching Twin Peaks. I don't know if i can sleep lol.


I missed it!

I have nightmares about BOB sometimes.


----------



## Trophies

What is this NXT...


----------



## Mordecay

Tye is not as over outside Orlando I guess


----------



## A PG Attitude

Great to see Aiden English go back to his original gimmick.


----------



## Kabraxal

Gooood. Rusev will soar on SDL. And let Lana start wrestling with Becky and Charlotte!


----------



## Crasp




----------



## Prayer Police

Stupid audience can't even count to ten


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Dolorian said:


> The peasants have no manners.


I know right lol! Smackdown doesn't have as much time though so they do stuff like that unfortunately.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Sin Cara on SDL makes sense. Kalisto didn't. Sin Cara is closer to being ready to hang with the big boys, whereas Kalisto may never be a true "David."


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Is SD going to get a big name soon? It need some.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Becky in a skirt. :sodone


----------



## ElTerrible

Rusev announced as a graphic with Sin Cara, who I didn´t even know was still with WWE. Dillinger vs. Aiden English and Jinder vs. Mojo. Damn this is bad.


----------



## Oneiros

Why now Tye, why now? I was enjoying it. :mj2


----------



## Will Thompson

Wow Rusev has fallen hard in the eyes of the management hasn't he? And no mention of Lana? I hope they aren't splitting them as some sort of punishment given the numerous rumors of backstage heat on Lana. They are married and that would be really cruel.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Lose Maryse, gain Lana not bad


----------



## Leather Rebel

Please, please let DIY go to Smackdown. I beg you.


----------



## Phaedra

SureUmm said:


> I missed it!
> 
> I have nightmares about BOB sometimes.


yeah it was the mirror head smash scene. I have nightmares about BOB too, believe me.


----------



## Mox Girl

Is it me, or does this crowd kinda suck?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

If Aiden English didn't sing again I wouldn't be mad lol! Sorry Aiden lol!


----------



## Master Bate

Headliner said:


> Glad Rusev is coming but why move Sin Cara out of 205?


probably want Kalisto and Cara back together again, to add to the tag team division.

Instead of doing the smart thing and sending Kalisto to RAW, for either The Club or The New Day lol


----------



## safc-scotty

SureUmm said:


> PUSH SIN CARA FUCK YEA


Should of just left him on 205live imo, but turn him heel and let him go back to the black gear. He's too old now to work the babyface luchador style now and has always been better suited to working as a heel anyway.


----------



## the_hound

well looks like tye is going to be ruined now, cheers vince


----------



## Lothario

Mango13 said:


> They should of just fired this moron when they released his tag partner


Nope. English has plenty of potential and can be built into a solid midcarder.


----------



## Crasp

Kabraxal said:


> Gooood. Rusev will soar on SDL. And let Lana start wrestling with Becky and Charlotte!


Are you that guy who bashes Naomi all the time for her wrestling? Because, you know you're_ asking_ to see Lana wrestle, right?


----------



## StylesP1

ShowStopper said:


> Is SD going to get a big name soon? It need some.


Charlotte, Owens and Zayn are pretty big. Loving the "trades". Still think Balor shows up.


----------



## redban

ElTerrible said:


> Rusev announced as a graphic with Sin Cara, who I didn´t even know was still with WWE. Dillinger vs. Aiden English and Jinder vs. Mojo. Damn this is bad.


Rusev is still recovering from shoulder surgery, so they had to use a graphic. Rusev won't be back for 2-4 months...


----------



## wkc_23

Apparently, Gotch was really unsafe in the ring and had no mic skills, so he was released. I could see that. Aiden English was pretty much holding that team together.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

So who does Shinsuke face tongiht?


----------



## The High King

SD using lots of Red tonight, more of a RAW feel


----------



## FasihFranck

Will Thompson said:


> Wow Rusev has fallen hard in the eyes of the management hasn't he? And no mention of Lana? I hope they aren't splitting them as some sort of punishment given the numerous rumors of backstage heat on Lana. They are married and that would be really cruel.


Which rumours about backstage heat?


----------



## safc-scotty

ItsaNewDay said:


> probably want Kalisto and Cara back together again, to add to the tag team division.
> 
> Instead of doing the smart thing and sending Kalisto to RAW, for either The Club or The New Day lol


They did send Kalisto to Raw though, well hopefully 205live.


----------



## Dolorian

Aiden reminds me of Soda Popiskin from Mike Tyson on NES...


----------



## -XERO-

Jones-Dillinger wins.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

So much for Aiden's push, lol. :ti


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Still think it becomes a fatal 4 way main event with another trade in there


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp

English should have gone over.


----------



## ElTerrible

Remember when Ziggler vs. Kalisto/Crews was the bottom of the Smackdown singles division. Those were the glory days.


----------



## AngryConsumer

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> So who does Shinsuke face tongiht?


Does he even appear?


----------



## Headliner

ItsaNewDay said:


> probably want Kalisto and Cara back together again, to add to the tag team division.
> 
> Instead of doing the smart thing and sending Kalisto to RAW, for either The Club or The New Day lol


Kallisto did get sent to Raw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

StylesP1 said:


> Charlotte, Owens and Zayn are pretty big. Loving the "trades". Still think Balor shows up.


Owens, yeah. Charlotte for the Women, sure. But that's pretty much it so far. I hope Balor leaves Raw, so that'd be great.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Tye already with more wins on SD than NXT. :lmao


----------



## wwetna1

People saying SD lost lol. They lost poor Alexa, Miz and MAryse but they pretty much kept their status and stacked on top of it. 

They got to keep Orton, Styles, Cena, and The Usos. They got to keep Nikki who will return on a part time schedule and is still the top female merch mover for them. They kept their number 1 picks in Becky and Alpha from last year for their women and tag divisions. 

They got Nakamura and Perfect 10 as call ups. 

They added Owens/Jericho, Zayn, Rusev, and the Queen Charlotte. 

Vince did Raw without lube this go round


----------



## DWils

This "10" gimmick will get old by Summerslam, if not before then.


----------



## starsfan24

Lmao if Shinsuke doesn't appeaer tonight.


----------



## Phaedra

Yeah Byron cause we is all soooo simple duhhhhh.

fuck the fuck off.


----------



## SAMCRO

Tye already got more wins than he ever got in NXT.


----------



## DirectorsCut

Glad to see the artiste back on t.v. even if it is taking a loss.


----------



## safc-scotty

Bloody hell. Dillinger wins two matches in two weeks :surprise:


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

Where is Nakamura?


----------



## Leather Rebel

I guess that Shinsuke fights againts Ziggler after the dark match of the past week.


----------



## Master Bate

Headliner said:


> Kallisto did get sent to Raw.


HE DID?!?!

Well then....


Idk.

Maybe he takes the mask off and Hunico can make his return.


----------



## AngryConsumer

This Styles vid. package... :banderas :banderas


----------



## Nolo King

Demoting AJ Styles to the US Division..


----------



## Stinger Fan

Hmm, you know Smackdown has a pretty solid upper midcard-main event. Rusev , Owens, Zayn , Orton, Nakamura, Styles , Harper ,and Corbin


----------



## TheMenace

wwetna1 said:


> People saying SD lost lol. They lost poor Alexa, Miz and MAryse but they pretty much kept their status and stacked on top of it.
> 
> They got to keep Orton, Styles, Cena, and The Usos. They got to keep Nikki who will return on a part time schedule and is still the top female merch mover for them. They kept their number 1 picks in Becky and Alpha from last year for their women and tag divisions.
> 
> They got Nakamura and Perfect 10 as call ups.
> 
> They added Owens/Jericho, Zayn, Rusev, and the Queen Charlotte.
> 
> Vince did Raw without lube this go round


Raw got Ambrose and Bray too.


----------



## wwe9391

AJ was just made for WWE


----------



## I am the Storm

That AJ video package was :banderas


----------



## Uptown King

DWils said:


> This "10" gimmick will get old by Summerslam, if not before then.


WWE needs their wrestlers to have characters and gimmicks. I think they should go back to that with every wrestler having one.


----------



## wwetna1

SAMCRO said:


> Tye already got more wins than he ever got in NXT.


It's where they f'd up with bayley too


----------



## In Punk We Trust

The crowd didn't pop for Rusev they realised Lana might be coming with him :lol


----------



## Mordecay

I guess Ziggler will be Naka's first feud


----------



## SAMCRO

So is there a reason why AJ is so fine with being put into the mid card title division? Shouldn't he be saying he wants the WWE Title? He's said over and over again he's never gotten his 1 on 1 rematch yet but he's fine with being put in this match?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This is a raping and pillaging thus far. 

:damn


----------



## scshaastin

Im on the lookout for the drifter


----------



## The High King

Mysteriobiceps said:


> Where is Nakamura?


he is getting pinned by ziggler in the second last match :smile2:


----------



## Uptown King

Stinger Fan said:


> Hmm, you know Smackdown has a pretty solid upper midcard-main event. Rusev , Owens, Zayn , Orton, Nakamura, Styles , Harper ,and Corbin


The Elite 8.


----------



## FasihFranck

Boring SD and then people say its better than RAW


----------



## Ace

Hoping Joe attacks Nakamura.

SD need another heel, I don't know what he'll do for Backlash too.


----------



## wwetna1

TheMenace said:


> Raw got Ambrose and Bray too.


LOL. Ambrose wasn't important after Cena returned. And Bray, again, he was only important leeching off Randy. They really only lose Miz, MAryse, and Alexa.


----------



## SureUmm

safc-scotty said:


> Should of just left him on 205live imo, but turn him heel and let him go back to the black gear. He's too old now to work the babyface luchador style now and has always been better suited to working as a heel anyway.


I wish he'd go back to being Hunico and work heel. He's one of my favorite workers.


----------



## 3ku1

So Raw get's Miz, Ambrose, Wyatt, Bliss e.t.c. 

SD Get's so far Owens, Zayn, Rusev, e.t.c. Am I missing anyone? Are Charlotte and Sasha being traded to SD? I Think SD got raped hard in this trade


----------



## the_hound

LAAAAAAAAAAAAANAAAAAAAAAAAA OH MY


----------



## Dolorian

Lana :banderas


----------



## starsfan24

Oh my Lana.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Uptown King said:


> The Elite 8.


And there's still plenty of time left for another debut


----------



## Lothario

Odds of Nakamura injecting himself into the fatal four way as a surprise entrant?

Edit: Nvm!


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Damn Lana :banderas


----------



## Uptown King

SAMCRO said:


> So is there a reason why AJ is so fine with being put into the mid card title division? Shouldn't he be saying he wants the WWE Title? He's said over and over again he's never gotten his 1 on 1 rematch yet but he's fine with being put in this match?


He could always address that. Say he still wants his shot at the WC but will for the moment be fine being U.S. Champion.


----------



## Mox Girl

What the hell was that? Lana on her own without Rusev? :lol


----------



## Mango13

This Lana video wens3


----------



## wkc_23

Lana has been repackaged? Hmm.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Lana is a dancer so this gimmick works for her.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Lana bouta start wrestling fam ?


----------



## Kabraxal

Crasp said:


> Kabraxal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gooood. Rusev will soar on SDL. And let Lana start wrestling with Becky and Charlotte!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you that guy who bashes Naomi all the time for her wrestling? Because, you know you're_ asking_ to see Lana wrestle, right?
Click to expand...

She's training and going against those two I mentioned will help. Naomi is beyond help and needs to simply br SDL's version of a nitro girl. 

As i typed that.... lana goodness. What a package.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Yay! Tye Dillinger! Love him.


----------



## Lewdog1976

Ok then...now we know why she wasn't with Rusev she is going to wrestle.


----------



## wwetna1

Lana can get it ... Getting that Emmalina push


----------



## Abisial

*Copy Emmalina*

*Rename Lana*

*Paste*


----------



## TheMenace

wwetna1 said:


> LOL. Ambrose wasn't important after Cena returned. And Bray, again, he was only important leeching off Randy. They really only lose Miz, MAryse, and Alexa.


Those guys aren't unimportant they were maybe just booked to look that way.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp

Lmao at Lana getting more promotion than Rusev.


----------



## Trophies

Lord...Lana


----------



## Unca_Laguna

Okay, so what the fuck. Is Lana gonna be a Nitro girl?


----------



## Victor Chaos

Can't wait to see the Ravishing Russian Goddess Lana.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

So I see Vince still hasn't given up on splitting Rusev & Lana...


----------



## Mordecay

That Lana video package homerhomerhomerhomerhomer

Will she take as long as Emma?


----------



## Nolo King

What?


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol WWE giving the Emmalina gimmick to Lana.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Soooooo Lana is getting Emmalina's push??

Lana was looking like the hottest woman in the WWE in that vignette.....wooooooooweeeeeeeeeeeeee!

OK, here comes Shinsuke!!!


----------



## Leather Rebel

Lana. :banderas


----------



## dclikewah

Lana-lina?


----------



## starsfan24

Here comes Nakamura.


----------



## Dolorian

Lothario said:


> Odds of Nakamura injecting himself into the fatal four way as a surprise entrant?


Maybe feuding with Dolph now...


----------



## AngryConsumer

Don't dick tease me like that, WWE.

F*ck, Lana! :homer :homer :homer


----------



## 3ku1

wwetna1 said:


> LOL. Ambrose wasn't important after Cena returned. And Bray, again, he was only important leeching off Randy. They really only lose Miz, MAryse, and Alexa.


Huh Wyatt was WWE champion heading into mania, only one recently to have clean wins over Styles and Cena. Wyatt is a huge loss the SD brand. He is still very over. Ambrose is a big loss too. Don't mistake recent booking, for not being over.


----------



## -XERO-

*DAAAAMN, LANA!*


----------



## Uptown King

Ambrose Girl said:


> What the hell was that? Lana on her own without Rusev? :lol


What is wrong with that I think she could be fine on her own, and it adds to the womens division. Rusev could do fine on his own too as a monster heel or even as a face.


----------



## Ace

LMAO they're Emmalinaing Lana :lmao


----------



## I am the Storm

They better not be separating Rusev and Lana again....


----------



## the_hound




----------



## Crasp

Oh Lana. I wanna watch her. But I _don't_ wanna watch her wrestle. Can't she just stand around when Rusev's back like ususal?


----------



## wkc_23

Naw fam, that was AJ who did that


----------



## wwe9391

SD has some great talent but pretty boring SD so far. The main event should be good.


----------



## Headliner

They really did drop the ball on Ziggles after his heel turn.


----------



## Phaedra

oh nice, Lana is getting a shot. nice. Give her Eva's gimmick lol, she aint going anywhere.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Zigger is now a geek :lol


----------



## wwetna1

3ku1 said:


> So Raw get's Miz, Ambrose, Wyatt, Bliss e.t.c.
> 
> SD Get's so far Owens, Zayn, Rusev, e.t.c. Am I missing anyone? Are Charlotte and Sasha being traded to SD? I Think SD got raped hard in this trade


They got to keep Cena, Orton, and Styles. They got to add Nakamura. They got the real full time star and main eventer of Raw last year, Charlotte. 

Really? Charlotte is worth three Wyatts


----------



## Will Thompson

Yay. Lana coming to Smackdown live too. Was worried they had split Rusev and Lana. And it looks like she may be debuting a gimmick of her own too. Awesome....


----------



## Mox Girl

I've already seen Ziggler vs Nakamura (dark match after SD and 205 Live last week) so it's not as exciting to me now :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ziggler / Nakamura program ? I can f*cking dig it. That'll be a fantastic PPV match.


----------



## SAMCRO

Fuck yes! Can't wait to see Ziggler sell the Kinshasa.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Nolo King said:


> Demoting AJ Styles to the US Division..


The US title is getting promoted to the Phenomenal divison 

Plus the title has recently been held by Cena, Rollins, Del Rio, Reings, Jericho and Owens thats 6 former world champions. Sure the booking was often asinine but it's a title worth having.


----------



## Leather Rebel

I can see Lana getting the Emmalina character with also what Eva Marie could have been.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Ziggler sucks.


----------



## Uptown King

Dolph should of been sent to MNR.


----------



## AngryConsumer

NA-KA-MURA! :clap :clap :clap


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

NAKAMURA!!!! I like him but his entrance could be seizure inducing for some people, that would suck if someone got sick from it.


----------



## Lothario

:mark He's here.


----------



## starsfan24

I can get behind this.


----------



## SureUmm

Ziggler's just sad at this point. But he's gonna sell his ass off for Nakamura.


----------



## TD_DDT

o-haroooooooooo


----------



## Architect-Rollins

Is Shinsuke Nakamura going to try and cut a promo?


----------



## Crasp

So nice not having Otunga cough up toilet water all over this.


----------



## -XERO-

Okay, I'll put Nakamura in my sig soon like I said I would. lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Squash him Shinsuke


----------



## Uptown King

Leather Rebel said:


> I can see Lana getting the Emmalina character with also what Eva Marie could have been.


And she could pull off both characters/gimmicks.


----------



## dclikewah

Dolph will make Nak look like a million bucks with his selling, I like it


----------



## drougfree

Nakamura vs heel Ziggler :wow


----------



## razzathereaver

Holy fuck, is Nak over.


----------



## Trophies

Nakamura has a great troll face.


----------



## wkc_23

See, Nakamura doesn't have to say a damn word.


----------



## Mordecay

Ziggler doesn't watch NJPW

Naka is so over holy fuck


----------



## wwe9391

Dont let Nakamora talk please.


----------



## Master Bate

Smackdown just feels ridiculously awesome at this point.


----------



## Mox Girl

Finally something woke this dead crowd up! Yay Nak!!


----------



## SureUmm

This dude is over as FUCK.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I had to explain Nakamura to my MawMaw lol!


----------



## FasihFranck

Nakamura is having a silent gimmick


----------



## redban

razzathereaver said:


> Holy fuck, is Nak over.


He just debuted, so he's in the honeymoon phase. It'll be at least 3-4 months before we can determine how over he is.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Crowd hardly sync themselves to sing Nakamura theme, but they did it. :lmao


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Nakamura is so over it's crazy wens3


----------



## Lewdog1976

I have to ask... is Nakamura gay? Not that there is anything wrong with that... but some of his gestures just look that way.


----------



## Uptown King

wwe9391 said:


> Dont let Nakamora talk please.


 should be like crow Sting and not speak for months.


----------



## wwetna1

3ku1 said:


> Huh Wyatt was WWE champion heading into mania, only one recently to have clean wins over Styles and Cena. Wyatt is a huge loss the SD brand. He is still very over. Ambrose is a big loss too. Don't mistake recent booking, for not being over.


Again, everything he won was because of Randy. They gave him a tag belt, his first title ever with Randy as his partner. Harper got explored as a character because3 of randy. Wyatt went over at EC because they didn't want Cena or Styles doing the job or taking an L at Mania to Randy, as all three of them walked out winners at Mania and they can lead into a triple threat down the line. Wyatt being champ was as much about Wyatt as Zayn's NXT title was about hismelf and not KO


----------



## starsfan24

Props to the guy in the Hawks shirt from Mighty Ducks in the background.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> NAKAMURA!!!! I like him but his entrance could be seizure inducing for some people, that would suck if someone got sick from it.


Made me think of this


----------



## TD_DDT

Ugh


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Is it wise having Ziggler do anything with Nakamura? Doesn't Dolph have a history of concussions? And Nakamura isn't exactly the smoothest in the ring with his offense. Sucks Ziggler will have to try and carry this guy. And please stop talking. It just gets worse and worse


----------



## drougfree

AJGOAT
Cena
Orton
Nakamura
Zayn
Owens
Charlotte
heel Ziggler

SDL wens3


----------



## Leather Rebel

A Nakamura vs AJ will make the universe explode of overness. :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I'm probably gonna be the only one here rooting for Dolph in this feud :lol


----------



## MillionDollarProns

This is the best era for Japanese people who sound insane because they have to talk slow to be understandable


----------



## Boldgerg

Lewdog1976 said:


> I have to ask... is Nakamura gay? Not that there is anything wrong with that... but some of his gestures just look that way.


Exactly what I was thinking. Very camp.


----------



## Uptown King

Lewdog1976 said:


> I have to ask... is Nakamura gay? Not that there is anything wrong with that... but some of his gestures just look that way.


Proably but I see him as flamboyant type.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Glad he didn't need to speak too much. 

What he said was kool though.


----------



## Roxinius

Lewdog1976 said:


> I have to ask... is Nakamura gay? Not that there is anything wrong with that... but some of his gestures just look that way.


He's so full of charisma those gestures are it overflowing out of him


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Lewdog1976 said:


> I have to ask... is Nakamura gay? Not that there is anything wrong with that... but some of his gestures just look that way.


He might be married. I heard Kenny Omega was gay though


----------



## AngryConsumer

Nakamura/Ziggler is going to bring the MF heat! :mark:


----------



## TheMenace

If Jericho goes to SD I'd say SD wins the shakeup. Otherwise it's about even.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

JBL is pretty quiet tonight


----------



## Mordecay

They still haven't ruined Naka, thank God


----------



## Jay Valero

Big Nak!


----------



## Headliner

I love Naka's permanent acid trip.


----------



## Uptown King

A Dolph/Nakamura feud could be fine.


----------



## Unca_Laguna

Why did Shinsuke come out with the mouthpiece? Engrish + mouthpiece = MUSHU MOUTHU


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Nakamura is lucky. I'd rather be called an artist than a sports entertainer.


----------



## Master Bate

drougfree said:


> AJGOAT
> Cena
> Orton
> Nakamura
> Zayn
> Owens
> Charlotte
> heel Ziggler
> 
> SDL wens3


Rusev

:rusevyes


----------



## SureUmm

Nakamura hasn't even done a move yet. He's shown nothing. And hasn't needed to one bit, because crowds lose their minds for him for standing in the ring.


----------



## JosePvstor

I think kids gonna think Nakamura is a pedophile


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

AngryConsumer said:


> Nakamura/Ziggler is going to bring the MF heat! :mark:


----------



## Lothario

Love Nakamura. Guy is money.


I thought heels couldn't sell merchandise, though? I've seen countless of kids in AJ's gear, and this was prior to his "Face turn" last week. :lol Fans claiming that at this point simply don't want their guy to turn for personal reasons.


----------



## Crasp

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I'm probably gonna be the only one here rooting for Dolph in this feud :lol


I'm not rooting for anyone in particular, I just want them both to come out looking great.

But... WWE probs gonna WWE.


----------



## 3ddie93

That gumshield makes him sound even worse. And why the fuck did he interupt Miz if Miz was gonna go to RAW to be food for Reigns.


----------



## FasihFranck

Don't think Nakamura would work with casual fans


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

I wish Chris Jericho would move to SDL


----------



## Uptown King

If Styles doesn't win this match maybe he goes after the WC afterwards and feuds with Orton if he retains at PB.


----------



## Dolorian

Owens needs to be on commentary for the triple threat match.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

So is that it for the tag division the shining stars? Who the Uso's feud with? There's no face teams


----------



## JosePvstor

Baron "irrelevant" Corbin


----------



## razzathereaver

JosePvstor said:


> I think kids gonna think Nakamura is a pedophile


The fuck? Why?


----------



## wkc_23

Nakamura is over af. That crowd wasn't that great before and he came out, they went crazy. Dude is gonna draw so hard.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

-***** Italiano- said:


> Made me think of this
> 
> I'm not sure I know what that was from.


----------



## Uptown King

Dolorian said:


> Owens needs to be on commentary for the triple threat match.


That would be gold, he should and might.


----------



## Dextro

He's not gay. He's married to a Japanese pop singer IIRC.


----------



## Will Thompson

I don't know but something fell off about that segment for me. If that is how Nakamura speaks (And I completely understand how English isn't his language), I do worry about him a bit. He is in the honeymoon phase right now and is definitely over, but sooner or later he will have to talk to maintain his momentum. I hope they can give him a manager if they feel the need for it. I love Nakamura as an in-ring performer, but I don't know if the casuals would take to him without him being able to talk properly.


----------



## RocksPie

Is that it for the shake up?


----------



## Deoxys

If the draft is over, Smackdowns tag division is just embarrassing...


----------



## SureUmm

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I had to explain Nakamura to my MawMaw lol!


Genuinely curious how you described him.


----------



## DeeGirl

SDL doesn't look too bad. Cena, Orton, Styles, Nakamura, Owens, Rusev, Zayn, Ziggler, Harper is pretty solid, but that tag division is on life support.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

In Punk We Trust said:


> So is that it for the tag division the shining stars? Who the Uso's feud with? There's no face teams


----------



## Steve Black Man

Nakamura is at least as over as Styles.

We're already seeing Tye Dillinger's overness wane, but Nakamura is a different animal. His natural charisma will keep him over for his entire career.


----------



## wwe9391

Nakamora is so over...... Right Now. Lets see if he can keep this up 4 months from now.


----------



## Unca_Laguna

I just realized: For that whole face-off, Shinsuke was doing the "Creepy smiling silhouette" you see in anime.










His whole gimmick seems to be, "flamboyant anime character".


----------



## Mox Girl

Despite all of my faves being on Raw, I think Nak will keep me watching SD. And likely Sami cos I do really like him too.


----------



## DammitChrist

See what happens when you have heel Ziggler feud with an over babyface (such as Nakamura)? He gets heat for doing his job as a heel, and the crowd doesn't end up cheering him.

Anyways, I'm looking forward to this Nakamura/Ziggler feud


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> -***** Italiano- said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made me think of this
> 
> I'm not sure I know what that was from.
> 
> 
> 
> Old simpsons episode a Japanese cartoon gives people seizures
Click to expand...


----------



## Bryan Jericho

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I'm probably gonna be the only one here rooting for Dolph in this feud :lol


Nope I'll be with you.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Will Thompson said:


> I don't know but something fell off about that segment for me. If that is how Nakamura speaks (And I completely understand how English isn't his language), I do worry about him a bit. He is in the honeymoon phase right now and is definitely over, but sooner or later he will have to talk to maintain his momentum. I hope they can give him a manager if they feel the need for it. I love Nakamura as an in-ring performer, but I don't know if the casuals would take to him without him being able to talk properly.


Who would you choose as his manager?


----------



## Lothario

Dolorian said:


> Maybe feuding with Dolph now...


Yeah, once I saw Dolph I figured Nak wasn't far behind. I'll take it. Their match will likely be great. Still think he goes after the US title eventually.


----------



## Lewdog1976

I found he is married to a former wrestler Harumi Maekawa, but I can't find pictures of her/him.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

So........no Gallows & Anderson or Hardy Boyz? Yeah, that tag team division needs more teams still.


----------



## starsfan24

Well at least they get the New Day.


----------



## wwe9391

New Day on Smackdown!


----------



## wkc_23

New Day is on SDL.


----------



## razzathereaver

OK, SD gets New Day, so the tag team division isn't COMPLETELY buried.


----------



## Meeki

I can get behind Nakamura but as someone who has never watched NXT or any other promotion (god help me) I want to see more before I make a decision. That mouth guard is regarded but his character is captivating and his theme song might just be the best ever


----------



## Master Bate

New Day on Smackdown to save the tag division Bay Bee!


----------



## Headliner

New Day vs Usos. That should be fun.


----------



## Architect-Rollins

New Day to SD


----------



## scshaastin

New day fpalm


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

New day at raw thank god, tag division hasnt been completely buried


----------



## Mugging of Cena

New Day?

:fuck


----------



## Mainboy

Smackdown has a class roster :mark:


----------



## Nolo King

Holy crap, awesome move for Smackdown!!!


----------



## Trophies

New Day!


----------



## -XERO-

wkc_23 said:


>


----------



## AngryConsumer

New Day and Saxton reunited. :lmao


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

JBL said that Sin Cara was also traded to SDL...........lol


----------



## DeeGirl

Thank god becausd SmackDown needed another team, though part of me wants to see Big E get a singles push.


----------



## FasihFranck

The New Day is going to SD


----------



## JosePvstor

VAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMOS NEW DAY!!


----------



## Mox Girl

What's wrong with JBL, I've never seen him be so agreeable before. Did WWE tell him to keep his mouth shut after all the bullying stuff???


----------



## Cm-ReX

Good to see New Day on smackdown, so I dont have to see their cringy asses on Raw.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

DammitC said:


> See what happens when you have heel Ziggler feud with an over babyface (such as Nakamura)? He gets heat for doing his job as a heel, and the crowd doesn't end up cheering him.
> 
> Anyways, I'm looking forward to this Nakamura/Ziggler feud


Same here bruh. Looks promising... just missing the Intercontinental Championship.


----------



## Kabraxal

SDL is actually winning this shakeup... Bliss is the only one that really hurts being gone.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

SureUmm said:


> Genuinely curious how you described him.


She was surprised when I said he was one of the best wrestlers in the world lol! I said he was flamboyant but that he is not gay, and that he doesn't talk on the mic much because his english isn't the best yet. She seemed to like him though, she thought the crowd singing his theme was cool. :smile2:


----------



## FasihFranck

A-Will said:


> JBL said that Sin Cara was also traded to SDL...........lol


He is traded to SDL


----------



## Leather Rebel

I honestly don't understand why they don't trade Enzo and Cass. With The Hardyz at Raw is not even a chance that they more over than them as babyfaces.


----------



## Jay Valero

Aw crap. New Day is so much more a Vince thing. Give us the Revival on Smackdown. Vince doesn't understand what to do with actual wrestlers anyway.


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## bradatar

Every draft pick thus far was so easily guessed. Zayn and Owens together was my only shocker. Shane going off made me immediately say Tamina, then half walking out of the ring I was like ok here comes Charlotte. New day was obvious..shining starts who gives a fuck. Need a big name to end this show.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

JBL being nice to his co commentator 

:eyeroll

So transparent. I hope that twats kidneys finally shut down.


----------



## Lothario

Will Thompson said:


> I don't know but something fell off about that segment for me. If that is how Nakamura speaks (And I completely understand how English isn't his language), I do worry about him a bit. He is in the honeymoon phase right now and is definitely over, but sooner or later he will have to talk to maintain his momentum. I hope they can give him a manager if they feel the need for it. I love Nakamura as an in-ring performer, but I don't know if the casuals would take to him without him being able to talk properly.


If some fans can claim for *years* that Roman appeals to casuals despite not even being able to announce his entry into the Royal Rumble without botching a three sentence promo, Shinsuke (who has world's more charisma) will be more than fine.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

So is my boy Corbin a tweener now?!


----------



## Lewdog1976

So much time left... I see one more big name coming.


----------



## Master Bate

New Day Vs American Alpha should be good.


----------



## wwetna1

With the addition of NEw Day, lets go home, its over folks 










Damn they gave SDL all the literal money like AJ's music says. Hardy Boyz, Reigns, and Balor Club merch going to get printed out the ass on Raw I guess since Nikki, Cena, Orton, Charlotte, Styles, and New Day on SDL


----------



## AngryConsumer

*THEY DON'T WANT NONE*! :mark:


----------



## I am the Storm

P1!
:dance:dance


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

-***** Italiano- said:


> WWEDivaGirl96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old simpsons episode a Japanese cartoon gives people seizures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have guessed it was something from Japan, for some reason a lot of weird things come from over there lol! Japan is cool though. Thanks for explaining! :grin2:
Click to expand...


----------



## wwe9391

The FACE that RUNS the place. Is here. Stand up from your computer screens


----------



## SAMCRO

Still seems odd to me AJ is so fine with competing for the number 1 contenders spot for the midcard title when he has still yet to get his 1 on 1 WWE Title match.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

Yeah, Enzo & Cass > New Day


----------



## Jay Valero

Bar None!


----------



## TD Stinger

New Day to SDLive, good. They need another big tag team and they can also use New Day in other roles as well.


----------



## FasihFranck

Why the fuck there are so many commercials


----------



## wkc_23

Why does it have to cut to commercial during AJ's entrance? :fuckthis


----------



## Headliner

Meeki said:


> I can get behind Nakamura but as someone who has never watched NXT or any other promotion (god help me) I want to see more before I make a decision. That mouth guard is regarded but his character is captivating and his theme song might just be the best ever


When you get some time:










Two guys you are familar with.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

bradatar said:


> Every draft pick thus far was so easily guessed. Zayn and Owens together was my only shocker. Shane going off made me immediately say Tamina, then half walking out of the ring I was like ok here comes Charlotte. New day was obvious..shining starts who gives a fuck. Need a big name to end this show.


I hope it's not Rollins. I prefer Balor, but Bray called him out. 

Joe?
Shelton X Benjamin?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I'm going to admit that I like Byron Saxton. He seems so nice, even though he isn't the best commentator.


----------



## wwetna1

-***** Italiano- said:


> JBL being nice to his co commentator
> 
> :eyeroll
> 
> So transparent. I hope that twats kidneys finally shut down.


Yeah JBL being nice to the guy who travels in a car with JBL and Cole and had for months in Saxtonis strange. Being nice to the black guy when you travel with Dlo, Teddy, Farooq, Godfather, Henry, and Truth is strange. 

Again just because he punked out Mauro doesn't mean he has to dislike or punk out Saxton


----------



## Dextro

Meeki said:


> I can get behind Nakamura but as someone who has never watched NXT or any other promotion (god help me) I want to see more before I make a decision. That mouth guard is regarded but his character is captivating and his theme song might just be the best ever


look up and watch his matches against Ibushi and AJ Styles. They can probably be streamed on Dailymotion.


----------



## razzathereaver

SAMCRO said:


> Still seems odd to me AJ is so fine with competing for the number 1 contenders spot for the midcard title when he has still yet to get his 1 on 1 WWE Title match.


I don't see how it's so surprising when Orton and Bray's feud isn't over yet.


----------



## Leather Rebel

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


:dance :dance :dance


----------



## Will Thompson

New Day on Smackdown is good. They draw and sell merchandise, which is good for Smackdown after losing Ambrose and Miz. But I still feel the Smackdown tag roster needs more teams. Their are more than enough teams on Raw and I don't think they can showcase all of them. Either EnzoCass or Shezarro should have moved to Smackdown. If not, I hope they bring up DIY to Smackdown.


----------



## wwetna1

FasihFranck said:


> Why the fuck there are so many commercials


Because we live in AMerica where basic cable regulations mandates 7 minutes of commercials per every 30 mins of primetime tv. Same reason SD can have no over run in their slot


----------



## wkc_23

No one gives a fuck about TJP.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Oh great. New Day will be on Smackdown.


----------



## Mox Girl

Shut up Perkins, don't you dare insult Jackie Boy!! :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Thank God New Day is off RAW. They've been stale for a year now.


----------



## AngryConsumer

"Loserweight." fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Xenoblade

How is raw going to kill 15 minutes every week with the New Day now on smackdown?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

wkc_23 said:


> No one gives a fuck about TJP.


Incorrect.


----------



## bradatar

Okay who we got? Need a big name upper mid card to lower high getting added during this match. Do we get another BRAUUUNNNNNNNN demolition?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Headliner said:


> When you get some time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two guys you are familar with.


I know I'm not apart of this conversation BUT WHY WASN'T I INFORMED OF THESE PROBABLY AWESOME MATCHES!!! I know what I need to watch now lol!

:laugh:


----------



## wwetna1

SAMCRO said:


> Still seems odd to me AJ is so fine with competing for the number 1 contenders spot for the midcard title when he has still yet to get his 1 on 1 WWE Title match.


Like asking ... Why is he okay with going for the X Division belt after being NWA champ?

Answer: He's AJ Styles and any belt he holds become phenomenal, similar to Cena going after it


----------



## Bryan Jericho

wkc_23 said:


> No one gives a fuck about TJP.


I'd agree but he may have a family, so SOMEONE may care lol


----------



## wwetna1

Xenoblade said:


> How is raw going to kill 15 minutes every week with the New Day now on smackdown?


Miz TV Segments. That and Alexa Bliss talking since no one on Raw can cut a promo


----------



## razzathereaver

That was fucking nice.


----------



## Unca_Laguna

Lothario said:


> If some fans can claim for *years* that Roman appeals to casuals despite not even being able to announce his entry into the Royal Rumble without botching a three sentence promo, Shinsuke (who has world's more charisma) will be more than fine.


Maybe its just me, but with how Shinsuke talks, it works for me. When he dropped the NXT title to Roode, they did a face-off where Roode went on and on, and Shinsuke interrupted him to say two things: (And it must have been good because it was months ago and I remember it)

1. "I always rike you bobby, because you remind me ofa Shiba-Inu" (And then explains its a Japanese dog; Doge if you know the meme)

2. "You're not gonna take my title because I'm gonna KICKA YO HEAD OFF"


----------



## AngryConsumer

Styles/Zayn going toe-to-toe... :banderas :banderas


----------



## Lothario

Sami wins here or a double pin with he and Corbin.


----------



## Phaedra

I've been so distracted by my happiness that AJ is here to stay on my tuesday nights that it completely slipped my attention he's fighting for number one contendership of the US title. but hey, a match with Owens could rock.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

I wonder when Shelton is coming back. Heard he was already cleared.


----------



## FasihFranck

RAW got SD's main eventer Wyatt and what does SD get in return? Jinder Mahal?


----------



## SAMCRO

razzathereaver said:


> I don't see how it's so surprising when Orton and Bray's feud isn't over yet.


Kayfabe wise though AJ shouldn't wanna wait and should be saying he deserves his WWE title rematch and is above the US Title.


----------



## Unca_Laguna

Bryan Jericho said:


> I'd agree but he may have a family, so SOMEONE may care lol


After that promo, I bet his mom and his kids called him up to be like, "LOSERWEIGHT!? SERIOUSLY?!"


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Bryan Jericho said:


> I'd agree but he may have a family, so SOMEONE may care lol


I care lol! I like the gimmick, don't judge me! :laugh:


----------



## Dolorian

I expect another superstar to show up at the end of this.


----------



## The High King

Sami is the new Dolph Ziggler.

A decent worker in the ring but devoid of any charisma or personality that will take out out of the midcard


----------



## Mox Girl

I wonder why they decided to switch the US and IC titles?


----------



## safc-scotty

FasihFranck said:


> RAW got SD's main eventer Wyatt and what does SD get in return? Jinder Mahal?


Kevin Owens? The previous Universal Champion...


----------



## SAMCRO

Anyone else think Owens looks really weird with his beard shaved?


----------



## Unca_Laguna

Lothario said:


> Sami wins here or a double pin with he and Corbin.


Nah, gonna be Corbin pinning Sami (to protect AJ) or AJ pinning either.

They won't bring both Sami and Kevin to SD and immediately have them feud.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

safc-scotty said:


> Kevin Owens? The previous Universal Champion...


Kevin and Zayn were relacements for Ambrose and Miz. Someone needs to replace Wyatt? Surely they won't just leave it at Charlotte?


----------



## wkc_23

Get out of my face :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

Did the ref just tell Corbin to get out of his face? :lol


----------



## DirectorsCut

Baron and Sami are almost complete opposites, can't wait for their eventual feud.


----------



## Varsity

Well tonight's Shakeup thus far has gone better than I expected.


----------



## bradatar

Dolorian said:


> I expect another superstar to show up at the end of this.


Calling Braun, Shelton, or Rollins.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

Miz was replaced by Rusev I guess.


----------



## The High King

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Kevin and Zayn were relacements for Ambrose and Miz. Someone needs to replace Wyatt? Surely they won't just leave it at Charlotte?


unless they think rusev and jinder covered that


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

wwetna1 said:


> Yeah JBL being nice to the guy who travels in a car with JBL and Cole and had for months in Saxtonis strange. Being nice to the black guy when you travel with Dlo, Teddy, Farooq, Godfather, Henry, and Truth is strange.
> 
> Again just because he punked out Mauro doesn't mean he has to dislike or punk out Saxton


Isn't being an arsehole kind of his gimmick? A gimmick he used on Saxton in that episode of ride along. 

Im suggesting he's avoiding that gimmick on tv because everyone knows he's been extremely shitty.


----------



## redban

FasihFranck said:


> RAW got SD's main eventer Wyatt and what does SD get in return? Jinder Mahal?


The shakeup favored RAW, but remember that Smackdown got the best NXT call ups -- particularly Nakamura and "10."


----------



## Hawkke

FasihFranck said:


> RAW got SD's main eventer Wyatt and what does SD get in return? Jinder Mahal?


Rusev or Owens.

Though I guess that all depends on who you match up and how.


----------



## Lothario




----------



## wwetna1

Fuck adding a new guy to the SDL roster, aside from Shelton. 

Keep New Day together but let Big E work in the heavyweight division as a powerhouse while Kofi and Xavier work tag matches


----------



## Uptown King

DirectorsCut said:


> Baron and Sami are almost complete opposites,* can't wait for their eventual feud.*


*
*

Could happen starting next week with tonight being the set up for it.


----------



## FasihFranck

bradatar said:


> Calling Braun, Shelton, or Rollins.


Doesn't make any sense to have this late


----------



## wkc_23

AJ's selling is on point.


----------



## Jay Valero

Ha! Corbin landed on his head.


----------



## Mordecay

AJ using Tye's finisher


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

AJ Styles looks so cool in gray and black. I really liked his Wrestlemania gear.


----------



## safc-scotty

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Kevin and Zayn were relacements for Ambrose and Miz. Someone needs to replace Wyatt? Surely they won't just leave it at Charlotte?


I think they will. They got the New Day who are way more over than any team sent from Smackdown to Raw. Also, Rusev is a good pickup for Smackdown and I think he'll pick up again on Smackdown when he's back from injury.

I wouldn't mind one more to Smackdown, but I think it's pretty even overall now.


----------



## The High King

was shitting stars the only tag team to trade?


----------



## SureUmm

Earlier in the match, Zayn and Styles couldn't suplex Corbin.

Later in the match, Zayn suplexes him by himself.

PSYCHOLOGY


----------



## Uptown King

FasihFranck said:


> Doesn't make any sense to have this late


Rollins staying on RAW and Shelton it doesn't make any sense. Could see Braun as his way of just sending a message to the SDL locker room.


----------



## Foley's Socko

Sami dropped Corbin on his head, send him to NXT or release him - WF


----------



## Stephleref

FasihFranck said:


> RAW got SD's main eventer Wyatt and what does SD get in return? Jinder Mahal?


Sarcasm? They got Owens who is more of a main eventer than Wyatt will ever dream of being.


----------



## wwetna1

-***** Italiano- said:


> Isn't being an arsehole kind of his gimmick? A gimmick he used on Saxton in that episode of ride along.
> 
> Im suggesting he's avoiding that gimmick on tv because everyone knows he's been extremely shitty.


That is true. Him being nice to Phillips and Saxton for replacing Otunga and Mauro is a dick thing to do. 

That said Phillips is better on play by play than Mauro and well anyone not named Adamle or Lita is better than Otunga


----------



## Architect-Rollins

The High King said:


> was shitting stars the only tag team to trade?


The New Day are headed to SD at some point. Probably whenever Kofi gets healthy.


----------



## Kratosx23

Son of a bitch, this is going the distance.

I knew they wouldn't put Brock on SmackDown, but I wanted to hope for it.


----------



## Mra22

The High King said:


> unless they think rusev and jinder covered that


Wyatt is easily replaceable because he's trash.


----------



## SAMCRO

Yeah either Tye or AJ needs to stop using that move, looks odd to see one guy using it and getting wins and another using it and everyone kicking out of it.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Zayn's Blue Thunder Bomb >>>>>> Corbin's Deep Six.


----------



## safc-scotty

I love how everyone still pops for the blue thunder bomb as if it's going to win the match, despite the fact (to my knowledge) he's never won with it :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl

That was a really nice Blue Thunder Bomb from Sami.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

No big name needs to be revealed as the newest SDL member to end the show.

All the needs to happen is Kane coming out and destroying everyone in this match. And then lighting the ring on fire!!!


----------



## Phaedra

Did Styles not just make that blue thunder bomb look like a million fucking bucks. jeeeeeesus.


----------



## The High King

Corbin with his high forehead and rapidly balding dome needs to cut his greasy remaining hair.
He looks like a unemployed junkie


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

The G.O.A.T said:


> Zayn's Blue Thunder Bomb >>>>>> Corbin's Deep Six.


No disagreements here.


----------



## Uptown King

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Son of a bitch, this is going the distance.
> 
> I knew they wouldn't put Brock on SmackDown, but I wanted to hope for it.


Looks like Orton is retaining at Payback. Unless Bray still wins it and Brock shows up on SDL after Payback.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Mordecay said:


> AJ using Tye's finisher


Or is it Tye using one of AJ's basic maneuvers? :lol


----------



## Hawkke

safc-scotty said:


> I love how everyone still pops for the blue thunder bomb as if it's going to win the match, despite the fact (to my knowledge) he's never won with it :lmao


Even though Zayn makes me ill, it is a hell of a cool move, yeah, it is a pity it's useless.. It should be finishing matches.


----------



## Mordecay

That 450 was perfect


----------



## Uptown King

Kick city.


----------



## wkc_23

Damn, this match is good.


----------



## Dolorian

Cool sequence.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Mra22 said:


> Wyatt is easily replaceable because he's trash.


So you have to be like 13 right?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Next US Champion, AJ Styles.


----------



## AngryConsumer

This match has been hella good. :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO

Corbin got that Walder Frey hair


----------



## Headliner

Yes.:mark:


AJ takes the US title and Owens goes to the WWE title scene.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Aj wins hmmm... wonder where this is going..


----------



## Unca_Laguna

Ambrose Girl said:


> That was a really nice Blue Thunder Bomb from Sami.


I noticed it looked even better than usual, and then it dawned on me... "Zayn is workind with Syles tonight..."

And now its gonna be Styles/Owens /Hype


----------



## wkc_23

AJ vs KO.. I can get behind this.


----------



## Uptown King

Styles/KO should have a good feud over the U.S. title. Can see Styles even getting the win and having a title run with it.


----------



## wwe9391

WOOT woot Happy AJ won the match but booo he is facing the US champ. He should be in the WWE title scene.


----------



## Dolorian

So it is Styles vs Owens then.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

AJ now a mid-carder, and Sami stays losing.

:lol


----------



## Ghost Lantern

The WWE is tone deaf right now.


----------



## TD_DDT

P1!


----------



## Prayer Police

Who's going after the WWE title when Orton presumably dispatches Wyatt?


----------



## Kabraxal

Great maych. Abd Corbin holding up his end again. Wonder if it will be Zayn/corbin?


----------



## Mainboy

Owens v AJ wens3


----------



## Victor Chaos

Boring Corbin should've eaten the pin here.


----------



## SovereignVA

Styles vs Owens?

Think they might fuck around and have Styles as the FACE of Smackdown?


----------



## Nolo King

Someone has to take the pin.. LOL!


----------



## Taroostyles

Midcard Styles


----------



## Mordecay

Good match, but it makes me think how awesome it would be a 20 minute match between Aj and Zayn


----------



## I am the Storm

AJ for the win!!!!
:mark: x infinity
:bow


----------



## -XERO-

*DAMN RIGHT, AJ!*

And Nakamura kinda looks like one of my cousins now that I think about it, minus the hair. #AsianGenes lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851970728215814144


----------



## Architect-Rollins

ShowStopper said:


> AJ now a mid-carder, and Sami stays losing.
> 
> :lol


Everyone wanted him on SD. Said he be used better on SD...


----------



## Uptown King

Headliner said:


> Yes.:mark:
> 
> 
> AJ takes the US title and Owens goes to the WWE title scene.


Can see that happening. KO/Orton can be a good feud and KO having a run with the WC I can dig.


----------



## Lothario

Unca_Laguna said:


> Nah, gonna be Corbin pinning Sami (to protect AJ) or AJ pinning either.
> 
> They won't bring both Sami and Kevin to SD and immediately have them feud.


Yep looks like you were correct. Guess they'll do KO vs AJ. Should be a great feud.


----------



## Phaedra

Zayn and AJ really work for each other and both of them really did a job for Corbin. all in all pretty fucking great.


----------



## Kratosx23

No Lesnar. This show can go straight to hell.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Owens already beaten A.J. clean on Raw last year.


----------



## Nolo King

Smackdown was okay. The moves should be good. I do want more new stories done, but I'm assuming it will happen soon.


----------



## TD_DDT

AJ vs KO for the US title just elevates it so much. AJ can't constantly be around the WWE belt scene, no one can. Reigns was US champ, Cena was US champ. Dean's been WWE and IC champ in the past year. Normal stuff here folks, and it's good.


----------



## wwe9391

AJ is by far the face of smackdown.


----------



## Uptown King

Architect-Rollins said:


> Everyone wanted him on SD. *Said he be used better on SD...*


*

*

Its only one match, people need to relax.


----------



## TD Stinger

Main event was kind flat until the final sequence. Have to wonder after Randy retains the title at Payback, who is his next challenger after that with AJ being busy with KO?


----------



## SovereignVA

Time to see who got moved to 205Live.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Really good match. So AJ vs Owens now?

wens3


----------



## Ghost Lantern

So what we got out of the brand switch....

AJ demoted
Samckdown with no real heels
and Raw overloaded with main eventers....

sigh


----------



## Lothario

SovereignVA said:


> Styles vs Owens?
> 
> *Think they might fuck around and have Styles as the FACE of Smackdown*?


He already is. They pretty much made that clear last week.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

AJ vs KO feud should be good


----------



## Headliner

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No Lesnar. This show can go straight to hell.


Why would Lesnar come to SD when the WWE title is staying on SD?


----------



## SAMCRO

My only thing about AJ in the US Title scene is for months he's been complaining he has still yet to get his 1 on 1 wwe title rematch, but suddenly he's fine fighting to earn a US Title shot.


----------



## Unca_Laguna

wwe9391 said:


> WOOT woot Happy AJ won the match but booo he is facing the US champ. He should be in the WWE title scene.


>Thinking titles matter
Okay, so you would give up seeing Styles/Owens in favor of Styles/ORTON just so that Styles can be competing for a more prestigious class of meaningless championship?

Could people please just enjoy the matches and stories? God damn.


----------



## PHX

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No Lesnar. This show can go straight to hell.


How would that have even made sense Pyro? lol I know you wanted to have some kind of hope for Bray but that's a stretch if I've ever seen one.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Not sure how I feel about a Styles victory here. 

If this is a demotion to the midcard... :wtf

But I'll let this marinate and watch how it plays out from here. :lol


----------



## Kratosx23

Headliner said:


> Why would Lesnar come to SD when the WWE title is staying on SD?


That's my point, I wanted them to switch.


----------



## Unca_Laguna

Headliner said:


> Why would Lesnar come to SD when the WWE title is staying on SD?


More importantly, the universal championship is very very very RED.


----------



## Kabraxal

Greenlawler said:


> So what we got out of the brand switch....
> 
> AJ demoted
> Samckdown with no real heels
> and Raw overloaded with main eventers....
> 
> sigh


AJ
Nak
Owens
Zayn
Ziggler
Orton
Corbin
Rusev

That is a great US and Heavyweight pool fir a show that builds itself better. Honestly, Raw has very little to get excited for outside of the Demon v Eater of Worlds


----------



## The High King

AJ can be battling in tag team or for a mid card title, I do not care as long as he is the face of smackdown.
Better that that be treated even worse on raw.
That match tonight is why smackdown is the better show despite RAW trying to rape them


----------



## Meeki

Did anyone else notice the ref putting gloves on only to remove them about a minute later? :lmao


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

AJ vs KO feud should be good, former UC vs former WHC of 2016/2017. Does wonders for the US title


----------



## 3ddie93

Why the fuck did they move Bray to RAW if Orton is not done burying him yet? And why the fuck is the title still on Orton who's still in a feud with Bray who's now on a different show which is forcing Styles to compete for the United States title instead.


----------



## Stinger Fan

I like Smackdown's roster , it's fairly balanced in each division and that top end of the card looks very promising with guys who can be interchanged from the midcard to upper mid/main event. The two hour show is definitely going to benefit this roster significantly more I think


----------



## domotime2

can we fucking stop having mid-card belts on former world champions. Seriously, what's the 'emotional weight' of each of these belts? Or like...what's the difference between the 4 belts right now? 

The US Champion should be Sami Zayn right now...and his competition shuld be Harper, Ziggler, Tye Dillinger, Mojo, Corbin, Vaudevillain #1, Jinder
the WORLD title should be.... Orton, AJ, Owens, Nakamura (he could go up the ranks slowly but surely first), and maybe Rusev someday. 

HAVE A CLEAR CUT FUCKING DIVISION of what each belt means! Aj vs Owens for a midcard belt is ridiculous sounding.. its why Reigns as US champ was ridiculous as well.


----------



## Architect-Rollins

Uptown King said:


> [/B]
> 
> Its only one match, people need to relax.


It's just looking at the irony of the situation. So you can relax.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I can't believe how hard SD got raped. Damn. Owens and that's all that mattered. Yikes.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That's my point, I wanted them to switch.


Unlucky dude, looks like wyatt wont be winning at payback and then going on to job to balor, reigns, braun, rollins and lesnar.


----------



## Uptown King

TD Stinger said:


> Main event was kind flat until the final sequence. Have to wonder after Randy retains the title at Payback, who is his next challenger after that with AJ being busy with KO?


Baron Corbin


----------



## SpeedStick

This is the Smackdown roster? Oh boy Randy Orton should keep the belt til mania


----------



## Kratosx23

ShowStopper said:


> I can't believe how hard SD got raped. Damn. Owens and that's all that mattered. Yikes.


Raw got raped considering everyone on there is fighting for zero world titles for the next year. At least SmackDown has something with stakes.



> Unlucky dude, looks like wyatt wont be winning at payback and then going on to job to balor, reigns, braun, rollins and lesnar.


I don't care who he jobs to, he's gonna job whether he's on Raw or SmackDown. What I care about is that the show he's on doesn't have a world title, which means it's a GUARANTEE that he can't do anything important in the next year.


----------



## Mra22

Greenlawler said:


> So you have to be like 13 right?


Nope I'm 26. I like actual stars, not boring flabby wrestlers


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Raw got raped considering everyone on there is fighting for zero world titles for the next year. At least SmackDown has something with stakes.


Meh, I'm talking about from a talent/character standpoint. At least the Raw WC is legitimate. And it is nowhere near a lock he is going to hold it for a year, especially with how they hot potato the titles around these days.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Rollins, Balor, Neville, TJP and Strowman will carry RAW.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Prayer Police said:


> Who's going after the WWE title when Orton presumably dispatches Wyatt?


Well, Backlash is May 21st so there's plenty of time to find someone for Orton after Payback. But if I were to guess, it'd probably be Harper vs Orton


----------



## Kratosx23

ShowStopper said:


> Meh, I'm talking about from a talent/character standpoint. At least the Raw WC is legitimate. And it is nowhere near a lock he is going to hold it for a year, especially with how they hot potato the titles around these days.


Yes it is. Vince is not changing his mind on anything when it comes to Roman Reigns. This is happening at WM 34, like it or not.

What does it matter what the talent is like? This show could have Austin, Rock, Flair and Savage on it. If they're not fighting for anything, why the FUCK should I watch it?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Congrats to AJ for winning #1 Contender!


----------



## Unca_Laguna

domotime2 said:


> can we fucking stop having mid-card belts on former world champions. Seriously, what's the 'emotional weight' of each of these belts? Or like...what's the difference between the 4 belts right now?
> 
> The US Champion should be Sami Zayn right now...and his competition shuld be Harper, Ziggler, Tye Dillinger, Mojo, Corbin, Vaudevillain #1, Jinder
> the WORLD title should be.... Orton, AJ, Owens, Nakamura (he could go up the ranks slowly but surely first), and maybe Rusev someday.
> 
> HAVE A CLEAR CUT FUCKING DIVISION of what each belt means! Aj vs Owens for a midcard belt is ridiculous sounding.. its why Reigns as US champ was ridiculous as well.


No. The belts are McGuffins. They are a narrative device to provide a catalyst for professional conflict when there is no basis for personal conflict between characters.
Treating them like they're actual accolades means you're treating pro wrestling like its a sport, not a performance.

The fact that one is "higher" than the other does not represent a division split, but rather the continuously fluctuating position of talent within a PPV card. (ex: AJ will be booked lower for a little while so people don't get burnt out on him).


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yes it is. Vince is not changing his mind on anything when it comes to Roman Reigns. This is happening at WM 34, like it or not.


I know it's happening at WM 34. That still doesn't mean Brock is holding it for a year.

And who the fuck cares? The titles mean SHIT these days. Whooptie-damn-do, a meaningless title.

Characters >>>> Meaningless titles


----------



## Dolorian

Ok, back to moar Dark Souls 3 now!


----------



## Kabraxal

ShowStopper said:


> Tyrion Lannister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raw got raped considering everyone on there is fighting for zero world titles for the next year. At least SmackDown has something with stakes.
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, I'm talking about from a talent/character standpoint. At least the Raw WC is legitimate. And it is nowhere near a lock he is going to hold it for a year, especially with how they hot potato the titles around these days.
Click to expand...

It sucks Miz will be wasted abd Bliss might get fucked over, but SDL took this by getting Owens, Zayn, and Rusev/Lana... four people thet will probably be used far better now snd help bolster SDL more than the Reigns/Stroman/Lesnar borefest.


----------



## imthegame19

TD Stinger said:


> Main event was kind flat until the final sequence. Have to wonder after Randy retains the title at Payback, who is his next challenger after that with AJ being busy with KO?


My guess it's Orton/Corbin title feud. With AJ/Owens US Title feud and Ziggler/Nakumara. Where that leaves Zayn? Well maybe Luke Harper goes heel with Bray gone. Smackdown roster is paper thin, especially to Cena and Rusev come back.


----------



## Asuka842

Really good main event (poor Sami. New brand and still eating pins right off of the bat).


----------



## Kratosx23

ShowStopper said:


> I know it's happening at WM 34. That still doesn't mean Brock is holding it for a year.
> 
> And who the fuck cares? The titles mean SHIT these days. Whooptie-damn-do, a meaningless title.
> 
> Characters >>>> Meaningless titles


Yes it does. Why would Brock win it just to lose it and then get it back? That doesn't make any sense. Brock doesn't even wrestle enough to give them the time to have another run.

Well, that's your opinion. I watch to see the characters I like win world championships, not to see them dick around doing nothing.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yes it is. Vince is not changing his mind on anything when it comes to Roman Reigns. This is happening at WM 34, like it or not.
> 
> What does it matter what the talent is like? This show could have Austin, Rock, Flair and Savage on it. If they're not fighting for anything, why the FUCK should I watch it?


I really don't see anyone else on RAW overtaking Reigns to prevent Brock vs Reigns at WM. If AJ came to RAW I would say it would be likely fans would do whatever to get him to be in the main event of WM 34.

*Do we really expect guys like Rollins, Ambrose, or Balor to get enough support from the fans that it forces WWE to push them ahead of Reigns for the WM 34 main event? *

People can complain about Brock/Reigns happening at WM 34, but it's not like fans can't prevent that match from happening. Fans have about 10 months to find their next guy to push to the top. If they don't really get behind anyone it's on them, not WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, that's your opinion. I watch to see the characters I like win world championships, not to see them dick around doing nothing.


Good feuds, promos, matches, and characters are what I'm into. Especially even more-so when the titles are booked terribly. That's just what I'm into.


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm sorry but lol at AJ fans moaning about him being "demoted" to the midcard. Ambrose got the same treatment and we Ambrose fans were basically told not to complain about it :lol


----------



## domotime2

Unca_Laguna said:


> No. The belts are McGuffins. They are a narrative device to provide a catalyst for professional conflict when there is no basis for personal conflict between characters.
> Treating them like they're actual accolades means you're treating pro wrestling like its a sport, not a performance.
> 
> The fact that one is "higher" than the other does not represent a division split, but rather the continuously fluctuating position of talent within a PPV card. (ex: AJ will be booked lower for a little while so people don't get burnt out on him).


Right, but the idea is that it's easier to come up with "non title" storylines for heavyweights, therefor it's not necessary to use the mid-card belt as a catalyst to have a feud over. 

But for i'd say, for MOST of the existence of wrestling (at least in the modern age), the IC belt has alwaysssssssssss been treated as a belt to help elevate newer stars, test out rising stars, or as a reward for declining veterans. Never in history has the world champ gone from World title to IC belt within a month. Because it doesn't make sense.

Is the WWE title/Universal title not still the top prize kayfabe?


----------



## LB1973

so in the end its 

Owens for Ambrose
Rusev for Bray
Zayn for Miz
Lana for Maryse

Jobbers
Primo/Epico for Slater/Rhyno
Jinder for Hawkins
Sin Cara for Kalisto

Women
Charlotte for Bliss

Others
The New Day for Mickie James/ Apollo Crews ( Tamina was unassigned)

Think Smackdown did ok there


----------



## Rave Bunny

I seriously can't imagine what SmackDown Live would've been like tonight without AJ "GOAT" Styles (especially with John Cena's absence). What an awesome main event match between him, Zayn, and Corbin! 










Oh, and please fire JBL. :goaway :aj3


----------



## capatisdumb

so smackdown traded ambrose, miz, alexa, and bray for ko vs zayn times infinity. and cena is off tv for months. hahahaha smackdowns roster fucking SUCKS. didnt take long for wwf to turn it back into sunday night heat again just to force viewers to watch the bloman bains show every monday night


----------



## jellybeanx007

I wonder if Naomi was just holding the title for Charlotte to take over. With Bliss now on Raw, I wonder if she had to drop the title on purpose. 

My prediction - next week, Naomi vs. Charlotte; with Charlotte for the win.


----------



## Stinger Fan

ShowStopper said:


> I can't believe how hard SD got raped. Damn. Owens and that's all that mattered. Yikes.


Really? I thought they got good replacements for the most part

Smackdown got Charlotte for Alexa, Owens for the Miz and the New Day for virtually nothing in a jobber team of Slater and Rhyno. There is a bit of a drop with Bray + Ambrose leaving and Smackdown getting Zayn + Rusev but they won't be main eventers over on RAW. Zayn has the most to gain with the switch as he was virtually in no mans land over there so he has a chance to get higher in the card. It's not that bad , especially seeing as Smackdown does have Nakamura


----------



## Unca_Laguna

domotime2 said:


> Right, but the idea is that it's easier to come up with "non title" storylines for heavyweights


I'm not sure what you mean by "Heavyweights" here. The ease or difficulty of coming up with non-title story-lines for a character would have a few factors, among which are:
How long have they been around, how many character entanglements do they have?
Do they have an overt gimmick that can be exploited for conflict?
Does the character have priorities other than titles? (This should be bigger than it is for Bray)



domotime2 said:


> But for i'd say, for MOST of the existence of wrestling (at least in the modern age), the IC belt has alwaysssssssssss been treated as a belt to help elevate newer stars, test out rising stars, or as a reward for declining veterans. Never in history has the world champ gone from World title to IC belt within a month. Because it doesn't make sense.
> 
> Is the WWE title/Universal title not still the top prize kayfabe?


I think the dynamics change a lot when the brands split and suddenly each show has only two titles. Suddenly traditions and associations go out the window and there is only "Top title" (for top billing), "Lower title" (for mid-card), and "non-title" (for undercard). But billing position in a PPV, again, fluctuates.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Stinger Fan said:


> Really? I thought they got good replacements for the most part
> 
> Smackdown got Charlotte for Alexa, Owens for the Miz and the New Day for virtually nothing in a jobber team of Slater and Rhyno. There is a bit of a drop with Bray + Ambrose leaving and Smackdown getting Zayn + Rusev but they won't be main eventers over on RAW. Zayn has the most to gain with the switch as he was virtually in no mans land over there so he has a chance to get higher in the card. It's not that bad , especially seeing as Smackdown does have Nakamura


Yeah, looking at it from a Raw point of view, only guy who made an impact that they lost was Owens. They basically replaced him with Bray, Miz, and Dean. Only other big name they lost was Charlotte. And they at least got Alexa, who isnn't as good in the ring, but is a great character and very good on the mic and very hot right now. They also got The Revival from NXT making their tag division even stronger. New Day has been stale for a year now. Good stuff.


----------



## Stinger Fan

ShowStopper said:


> Yeah, looking at it from a Raw point of view, only guy who made an impact that they lost was Owens. They basically replaced him with Bray, Miz, and Dean. Only other big name they lost was Charlotte. And they at least got Alexa, who isnn't as good in the ring, but is a great character and very good on the mic and very hot right now. They also got The Revival from NXT making their tag division even stronger. New Day has been stale for a year now. Good stuff.


I think Smackdown will be fine and I think you're underselling them lol



domotime2 said:


> Right, but the idea is that it's easier to come up with "non title" storylines for heavyweights, therefor it's not necessary to use the mid-card belt as a catalyst to have a feud over.
> 
> But for i'd say, for MOST of the existence of wrestling (at least in the modern age), the IC belt has alwaysssssssssss been treated as a belt to help elevate newer stars, test out rising stars, or as a reward for declining veterans. Never in history has the world champ gone from World title to IC belt within a month. Because it doesn't make sense.
> 
> Is the WWE title/Universal title not still the top prize kayfabe?


AJ going after the US title could just be something to keep him busy with while Randy feuds with Bray until the end of the month. I don't believe AJ wins the title at all. Has he even had his one on one rematch for the world title?


----------



## domotime2

Unca_Laguna said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "Heavyweights" here. The ease or difficulty of coming up with non-title story-lines for a character would have a few factors, among which are:
> How long have they been around, how many character entanglements do they have?
> Do they have an overt gimmick that can be exploited for conflict?
> Does the character have priorities other than titles? (This should be bigger than it is for Bray)
> 
> 
> 
> I think the dynamics change a lot when the brands split and suddenly each show has only two titles. Suddenly traditions and associations go out the window and there is only "Top title" (for top billing), "Lower title" (for mid-card), and "non-title" (for undercard). But billing position in a PPV, again, fluctuates.


For kayfabe though, what is the "THE TOP TITLE" (for each brand).

Btw, with the brand split, i'm more of a believer in what im saying than without it. There needs to be clear cut kayfabe division here for belts. For instance, the triple threat match tonight, for me, was not exciting, because in my mind I'm thinking "why would AJ styles want this?....he should be holding out for antoher WWE title shot".


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Stinger Fan said:


> I think Smackdown will be fine and I think you're underselling them lol


AJ, Owens are the only present main eventers they have, along with Orton who is meh these days. Cena is barely around.


----------



## Lewdog1976

Someone gave me negative rep for asking if Nakamura was gay... I didn't say there was anything wrong with it. I just asked because of his gestures... basically wondering if it was him playing a role because honestly I don't watch NXT much. It's not like some people on here who wish for guys to get hurt or are happy when it happens.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Mra22 said:


> Nope I'm 26. I like actual stars, not boring flabby wrestlers


Oh "flabby" right.........I get it, lol. To each his own.


----------



## validreasoning

ShowStopper said:


> AJ, Owens are the only present main eventers they have, along with Orton who is meh these days. Cena is barely around.


Nakamura will be mainevent pretty quick. Him and cena is the money match I am most looking forward to on either brand.

Baffling they moved Miz to raw though. He could have been won mitb and been WWE champion before the end of the year. On raw he will never get past the midcard spot he frequented pre draft.


----------



## SpeedStick

TD Stinger said:


> Main event was kind flat until the final sequence. Have to wonder after Randy retains the title at Payback, who is his next challenger after that with AJ being busy with KO?


Heel Kane or Luke Harper..


----------



## Stellar

I do like Smackdowns roster.

AJ Styles going for the US Championship isn't a demotion to him. He is being used as a way to bring more credibility to the competition for that Championship. Otherwise who would the triple threat have been? Corbin, Zayn and Ziggler? Versus possibly Owens, who just lost on RAW. John Cena, WWEs beloved guy, had the championship for awhile.

When Owens walked out at the start of the show, I was thinking "well, at least he and Sami Zayn are on different shows and they can have some space" and yet.. Zayns music hits and I laughed. That was great.

With that said, I don't care about Orton being WWE Champion. Ambrose, as stale as he is too, was more exciting with it than Orton has been in the 2 weeks so far.

I love how they messed with everyone with Taminas return, thinking that it was Charlotte. I still wish that it was Emma, but whatever. Charlotte and Becky will keep that womens division interesting.

New Day should have stayed on RAW since RAW is 3 hours and New Day takes up 10 minutes just on their weekly talks in the ring. Enzo and Cass should have moved over. I feel like the WWE is purposely trying to keep Cass and Carmella away from each other. I do question what they are planning for the tag team division with there being so few teams now and no one gives a crap about the Colons. I guess that Usos vs. New Day is in our future.

Overall a good show and I have a feeling that SDL will outdo RAW again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

validreasoning said:


> Nakamura will be mainevent pretty quick. Him and cena is the money match I am most looking forward to on either brand.
> 
> Baffling they moved Miz to raw though. He could have been won mitb and been WWE champion before the end of the year. On raw he will never get past the midcard spot he frequented pre draft.


Probably. Still alittle light, though.


----------



## Unca_Laguna

domotime2 said:


> For kayfabe though, what is the "THE TOP TITLE" (for each brand).
> 
> Btw, with the brand split, i'm more of a believer in what im saying than without it. There needs to be clear cut kayfabe division here for belts. For instance, the triple threat match tonight, for me, was not exciting, because in my mind I'm thinking "why would AJ styles want this?....he should be holding out for antoher WWE title shot".


The world and universal championships are both classified as "world championships", I believe, meaning top title.

However, why on earth would there ever be a KAYFABE division split between upper and lower belts? That might have worked back in the NWA, where the "Lower belt" was the World light-heavyweight championship (a weight class), but no border like that exists for US vs world or IC vs universal (cards are not kayfabe as it relates to titles).

As for AJ's motivation, pick a head-canon:
1. AJ got tricked. They dangled a shiny in front of him so he'd stop whining about his world title rematch.
Or 2. AJ plans to win both titles. Something to do while he's waiting for Orton. We know it won't happen, but there's no rule against it. Ambrose was in Elimination chamber and treated like any other contender even though WE knew he wouldn't win.

The only reason either of those wouldn't work is if you're thinking like a booker rather than a viewer. Stop that.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Mahal on Talking Smack talking about his "diet." :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer

Just a couple of faces that run the place.


----------



## Lewdog1976

AngryConsumer said:


> Mahal on Talking Smack talking about his "diet." :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


That's as bad as Alexa Bliss and Carmella in Ride Along talking the whole trip about what they can't eat or it will make them fat. It was the worst Ride Along episode I've seen. If it wasn't for Neville making fun of Zayn it would have been unwatchable. Neville is actually a funny guy.


----------



## Kratosx23

The Boy Wonder said:


> I really don't see anyone else on RAW overtaking Reigns to prevent Brock vs Reigns at WM. If AJ came to RAW I would say it would be likely fans would do whatever to get him to be in the main event of WM 34.
> 
> *Do we really expect guys like Rollins, Ambrose, or Balor to get enough support from the fans that it forces WWE to push them ahead of Reigns for the WM 34 main event? *
> 
> People can complain about Brock/Reigns happening at WM 34, but it's not like fans can't prevent that match from happening. Fans have about 10 months to find their next guy to push to the top. If they don't really get behind anyone it's on them, not WWE.


It's completely ridiculous to just expect fans to pick somebody out of nowhere and then put the blame on them because they didn't find a new top star. You have to give people a REASON, you can't just go "Well, we hate this guy, so let's just pick this other guy at random to stop him, just because." Especially the entire audience as a hive mind, uniformly getting the same idea at once. It's just unrealistic and dumb to think that's a possibility or a requirement for them to kick Reigns out of the main event. It's not the fans responsibility to just make somebody work out of the blue, it's WWE's responsibility to realize what's NOT working and come up with a plan B.

And it won't stop Vince, he's going to do this match no matter what happens, and I don't want to hear about Bryan. That took more to happen (including things like Punk quitting which are out of the realm of a fan revolt) than is possible to happen again.


----------



## Mr.S

Even with Punk staying etc, the fans were revolting - Remember the Orton vs Cena coronation or the Rumble blow off. Bryan was mega over in the level of Hogan & Stone Cold, one of the most over wrestlers in history & a level which is almost impossible to match in today's Internet era. He never had the push which Punk got (Undefeated ECW Streak, title reigns, MITB etc), he got fired in his 1st month in RAW & neither did he mic skills in the level of Punk. He in many ways transformed the WWE style from a 2-3rd gear drive to a 5th gear one with a very different style when even Cesaro & Punk were somewhat conforming to the WWE style. A guy who could purely over because of wrestling which doesn't happen - Benoit, Guerrero required years & never that over or big, Lance Storm & Regal were jobbers. He broke the mould for Independents - The fans had a special connection with him. 

AJ Styles will be a mega over face but he was given an incredible push by WWE & will continue to get solid pushes while Bryan was booked in pre-show matches with Sheamus, tag teams with Kane, Wyatt Family storyline which amounts to him always losing & so on. 

The fans will never rebel for AJ at that level. I mean he isn't a big character or mic skill guy & the fans see him every year doing nothing as SD GM & he still gets massive cheers, possibly bigger than anyone in the roster. The roof will blow off if Bryan would wrestle AJ Styles in SD!


----------



## AngryConsumer

They have to give Styles a program while the Orton/Wyatt feud finishes up. He likely won't be capturing the US title as it's clear he is the TOP guy on SDL. Expect Styles/Orton to have a program for the WWE title, something that I cannot wait for. :mark:


----------



## Donnie

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> The greatest ******* since Austin, AJ Styles is the next US Champ :mark:


AJ as the proud ******* defending the US belt against anyone and everyone would be AMAZING. He could hold till Mania and defend it against Naka in the dream rematch. I have faith SD will go in this direction because all the pieces are there, they just need to put them together.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Donnie said:


> AJ as the proud ******* defending the US belt against anyone and everyone would be AMAZING. He could hold till Mania and defend it against Naka in the dream rematch. I have faith SD will go in this direction because all the pieces are there, they just need to put them together.


Oh he'll defintely get it bro. Listen






"Where it belongs" referencing the USA :mark:


----------



## Jay Valero

AngryConsumer said:


> They have to give Styles a program while the Orton/Wyatt feud finishes up. He likely won't be capturing the US title as it's clear he is the TOP guy on SDL. Expect Styles/Orton to have a program for the WWE title, something that I cannot wait for. :mark:


They could always have AJ holding both belts.


----------



## Donnie

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Oh he'll defintely get it bro. Listen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Where it belongs" referencing the USA :mark:


My body is ready for a 6-8 month US title run. He would elevate it to the top of the card and make the belt special again


----------



## AngryConsumer

Jay Valero said:


> They could always have AJ holding both belts.


:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Overcomer

AngryConsumer said:


> Mahal on Talking Smack talking about his "diet." :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


His diet: growth hormone, deca, winstrol, dbol, testosterone, tren, and celltech protein powder for the gainz


----------



## Jam

AJ aint winning the US belt lol, just passing time till Orton Wyatt is done

Charlotte's very hit & miss for me but she looked so on point on SD :sodone


----------



## Kratosx23

AngryConsumer said:


> They have to give Styles a program while the Orton/Wyatt feud finishes up. He likely won't be capturing the US title as it's clear he is the TOP guy on SDL. Expect Styles/Orton to have a program for the WWE title, something that I cannot wait for. :mark:


I don't think so. He's a babyface now, and they're not turning Orton. It seems pretty obvious the idea is to get the US title off Owens and make him the top heel and challenge Orton, and if Meltzer is right about Nakamura being the top guy, he'd go on to beat Owens. Styles will get to the title eventually but not for a while, because he'll be doing what Vince is dying for him to do which is to get that white, balding Roman Reigns knockoff known as Baron Corbin over as the next top heel.


----------



## sailord

Fuck it give AJ all the fucking belts give him a tag partner have him truly be the face that runs the place with him holding ever belt


----------



## JafarMustDie

Episode was pretty boring. My highlights were Kevin's promo & Nakamura/Ziggler segment.


----------



## The Reaper

Smackdown was so boring, fell asleep half way through the main event and it's only a 2 hour show. Styles main eventing with 2 mid carders that's all I saw, that just doesn't excite me one bit. Smackdown didn't even get a main eventer which I found highly disappointing but should I really be surprised? 

Charlotte was the best star from RAW, Naomi is gonna have to start counting down her days as champion now. Some very underwhelming appearances I mean Epico and Primo? Tamina? Are we suppose to care about these people? Thank god New Day and Charlotte have come to Smackdown to save the divisions.

I see only 2 main eventers on Smackdown at the moment and thats Styles and Orton, the mid card is so stacked it's not funny they should of kept 2 mid carders on RAW and got one main eventer from RAW like Rollins or Balor. People are saying Smackdown got the better shake up? Get fucked they got buried LOL


----------



## zrc

Whilst on paper Smackdown got purged, it's gonna be a good thing in the end. 

Land of opportunity and on SD Zayn and Ru can finally show their worth. New Day should turn heel soon. I've always liked Tamina but I don't consider her a swap because she's been on Smackdown for months already. Charlotte will be champ any day now. Kinda bored of the IC/Us titles always being swapped in these sort of things. Shining stars mean nothing but they're a capable team. Surprised big show isn't on SD, him moving every year was always his thing. Jinder, meh. 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## Old School Icons

Primo and Epico had perhaps the least intimidating beat down appearance I've ever seen from a tag team :lol

RAW got the Hardy Boyz and The Revival

Smackdown gets those two to "improve" their tag team division... wow :Rollins


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

For the stupid hope of Miz being drafted back I paid attention to this SDL and boy they got screwed. Lose Ambrose and Miz and only get KO and Zayn in return. LOL. But it's official now Miz's career is over, he's got zero chance of ever getting any kind of push with so many HHH and Vince pets on Raw. RIP.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Old School Icons said:


> Primo and Epico had perhaps the least intimidating beat down appearance I've ever seen from a tag team :lol
> 
> RAW got the Hardy Boyz and The Revival
> 
> Smackdown gets those two to "improve" their tag team division... wow :Rollins


Yeah, what a waste. I would have even preferred Gallows and Anderson over them to come over to the Smackdown. At least they have New Day, but that's not enough to make up for the horrible tag division. I'm wondering if they're waiting for Kofi to get back before they actually put these guys on the show.

Even Smackdown's women division gets screwed with Charlotte being the only exciting pick. They really should have kept Mickie and maybe sent Carmella to Raw with Alexa.

Zayn, Owens, and Rusev are fine additions to the show. Still going to miss Ambrose & Miz on it.


----------



## Ace

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> For the stupid hope of Miz being drafted back I paid attention to this SDL and boy they got screwed. Lose Ambrose and Miz and only get KO and Zayn in return. LOL. But it's official now Miz's career is over, he's got zero chance of ever getting any kind of push with so many HHH and Vince pets on Raw. RIP.


 I don't know why so many are thinking Raw won.

There are so few fresh feuds on Raw, the show will revolve around The Shield and Balor. Boring.

The only interesting things they have are Lesnar-Braun and The Shield squashing Balor Club.

Miz and Bray are going to be used to fill time and elevate, and Joe will be lost in the shuffle. The best part of the show is the tag division which is quite strong.

Raw sounds so much worse now, this time around they don't even have a title are using a WWE title match to save their brand PPV :lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

One Winged Angel said:


> I don't know why so many are thinking Raw won.
> 
> There are so few fresh feuds on Raw, the show will revolve around The Shield and Balor. Boring.
> 
> The only interesting things they have are Lesnar-Braun and The Shield squashing Balor Club.
> 
> Miz and Bray are going to be used to fill time and elevate, and Joe will be lost in the shuffle. The best part of the show is the tag division which is quite strong.
> 
> Raw sounds so much worse now, this time around they don't even have a title are using a WWE title match to save their brand PPV :lol


SDL just has such a small ME to me; Nak, AJ and Orton, and that's it. And AJ is in a US Title feud.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> For the stupid hope of Miz being drafted back I paid attention to this SDL and boy they got screwed. Lose Ambrose and Miz and only get KO and Zayn in return. LOL. But it's official now Miz's career is over, he's got zero chance of ever getting any kind of push with so many HHH and Vince pets on Raw. RIP.


What's so bad about that?

US Champ for IC Champ makes sense.
Miz for Zayn makes sense.

I hate The Miz leaving SD too but getting traded for Zayn is an acceptable move.


----------



## Ace

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> SDL just has such a small ME to me; Nak, AJ and Orton, and that's it. And AJ is in a US Title feud.


 Beats TS, Balor and Lesnar.

I can see Zayn and KO getting runs in the ME as well, then there's Cena who will show up for feuds with Nakamura, KO and Zayn.


----------



## Brock

So to watch Nakamura I have to also watch Ziggler too for a bit

:maisie3

Still, it's Nakamura so it's worth the sacrifice.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Alright_Mate said:


> What's so bad about that?
> 
> US Champ for IC Champ makes sense.
> Miz for Zayn makes sense.
> 
> I hate The Miz leaving SD too but getting traded for Zayn is an acceptable move.


It's two of the stars of SmackDown traded for a Raw nobody (Zayn) and one of Papa Hs goons.



One Winged Angel said:


> Beats TS, Balor and Lesnar.
> 
> I can see Zayn and KO getting runs in the ME as well, then there's Cena who will show up for feuds with Nakamura, KO and Zayn.


KO and Zayn especially both need to be built up to that World Title picture though. KOs run was awful and Zayn was a directionless jobber.

The Shield, Balor and Lesnar all suck but at least it's guys WWE treat like Main Eventers as opposed to the midcarders on SDL now.

Both shows are absolute garbage though.


----------



## Erik.

One positive I've just thought of actually is that hopefully Owens can fill the Miz void. They seem to book talent a lot better on Smackdown and now they have Owens, I'm hoping we get to see more of his NXT persona.


----------



## Ace

Is Cien coming to SD or not? I like the guy and think he could be a great addition to the mid to uppercard.


----------



## JTB33b

The Ironic thing about this AJ vs Owens feud for the U.S title is that they were both world champions of their brand heading into the Royal Rumble Match which was just about 3 months ago.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

I don't get why people are saying AJ is in the midcard now. It's not like he's curtain jerking against Aiden English, he's facing Kevin fucking Owens for a title belt. I'm excited! :mark:


----------



## Ron Swanson

So this House of Horrors deal is at Payback?


----------



## shutupchico

was at the show last night. nakamura is fuckin over. people aren't just popping for him in the building, they're all talking about him outside too, singing his theme, wearing his shirts, playing his theme on their phones on the train. dude is the biggest thing wwe's had since bryan. got to see him wrestle ziggler in the main event after 205 live. nothing spectacular, but good match. best match of the night was easily perkins vs gallagher. losing ambrose and, but especially miz, as well as cena being out, definitely took a lot out of the show. i do like the zayn addition. zayn, styles, and nakamura as the 3 top faces is pretty formidable.


----------



## Phantomdreamer

So Raw traded Owens for Ambrose. Fair Trade. Zayn for the Miz? Fair ish trade. Charlotte for Bliss, fair ish trade but Smackdown got the better star. Raw traded Jinder for Bray Wyatt? I guess you could say they traded Rusev for Wyatt but still not a fair trade imo. Talk about fucking robbery. Does Smackdown still get the New Day? I missed it if they mentioned that.


----------



## RiverFenix

^They also got Nakamura added to their roster. 

Whoever thought it was a good idea for Owens to shave needs to be fired, even if it was Owens' own idea. His whole look sucked last night - he's not a suit and tie guy.


----------



## Brock

Can't say I was a fan of Owens' look last night tbh. Practically clean shaven doesn't really suit him and it wasn't the best suit he could have picked either IMO. Not really that important.

Owens/AJ should be great tho and a refreshing change on SD.


----------



## wkdsoul

Can we go 5 mins without seeing Zayn/Owens.. i like both guys, but jesus christ enough already.


----------



## Brock

Really enjoyed the triple threat match. Zayn/AJ at some point pls.


----------



## Bazinga

Smackdown doesn't have a main event.

They could really have done with Cesaro and Sheamus to boost the midcard, tag division and they're 2 guys you can drip into the main event when needed.


----------



## chronoxiong

This week's Smackdown was not bad. I think the superstars they got back in return in the Superstar Shakeup made sense. Sami Zayn, Jinder Mahal, Rusev, Shining Stars, New Day all will feel refreshing to see on the blue brand. Was tired of seeing Charlotte against Sasha Banks so her moving to Smackdown makes sense. The problem lies in a big time heel for the show and I have no clue who will take over that spot.

Who's tired of this Orton/Bray feud? I am. Randy took everything away from Bray already. There is nothing else to fight for anymore. One person who benefited from this feud was Luke Harper as he has gotten to show a character. Shinske coming out to interrupt Ziggler's promo was random but man is he so over. Hope he has a match when I go attend Smackdown on May 2.


----------



## Y.2.J

Is it just me or did the SDL logo change?


----------



## Himiko

What random contenders in the upcoming number one contenders match for the WWE title - Luke Harper, Erick Rowan, Sami Zayn, Jinder Mahal, Mojo Rawley and Dolph Ziggler. The only credible contender in my opinion in this bunch is Sami Zayn. The rest are either jobbers or midcarders

And yet, AJ Styles is stuck competing for the pointless US title


----------

